# Kofi MUST challenge Bryan at Mania AND WIN!



## Prosper

Kofi's performance tonight with Bryan was amazing for sure. They should have just given the people the feel-good moment then and there honestly, but WWE always thinks that heat is more important than a genuine feel-good moment that sends the fans home happy. Kofi deserved it.


----------



## McNugget

Agreed. The crowd is invested in it and the story is already written, WWE literally cannot fuck it up as long as they book the right guy to win. I have a really hard time believing ANYTHING they write for Smackdown will be more compelling than Kofi putting the capstone on a career of being a WWE pinch-hitter.


----------



## Ace

He has to take the title off Bryan at WM.

Dude has caught fire and is the most over person in the company outside Becky.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Fantastic showing from Kofi tonight he deserves at least a transitional title reign.


----------



## Erik.

They missed their chance of making a decent undercard match between Kofi and Big E.

Absolutely wasted their chance in making New Day less stale by having them destroy him after the match. The fans were chanting for Kofi because they're sick of Daniel Bryan as champion, not because they wanted Kofi as one. There's a difference. Mustafa Ali would have got the EXACT same run and would have got the EXACT same reaction.

Saying that, I have no idea who could even challenge Bryan for the title at Mania, so you may get your wish


----------



## Death Rider

Yes yes yes please. Wwe for fucking once do the right thing. Please


----------



## Singapore Kane

I think they missed their chance. They basically just gave him the Lex Luger Summerslam 93 treatment, it won't surprise me if he cools off considerably after that ending.


----------



## Kratosx23

They're not doing that with Kofi, and they shouldn't. This was nothing but the same, boring, predictable underdog story they did with Santino in the EC with Bryan, and countless others. The underdog never wins. Kofi will be flipping pancakes at WrestleMania. I don't see why they should have him win, either. He's not special. 

They didn't even WANT Kofi in this position. This was for Mustafa Ali.

Kevin Owens beating Bryan at Mania plz.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmao. Talk about prisoners of the moment.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not doing that with Kofi, and they shouldn't. This was nothing but the same, boring, predictable underdog story they did with Santino in the EC with Bryan, and countless others. The underdog never wins. Kofi will be flipping pancakes at WrestleMania.
> 
> Kevin Owens beating Bryan at Mania plz.


 Dude, Kofi is the hottest male wrestler in the company atm (probably the only on the main roster).

Fans are begging for it. Makes sense to give his big win at WM.


----------



## Shellyrocks

*11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*

11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title why the fuck did WWE let Daniel retain


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let Kofi win at Fastlane so Bryan can win at Mania and pad his title reigns. :yes


----------



## Ace

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*

He's getting the Mania match for sure.

Let's hope the crowd stays hot for him, he's the only male wrestler on the main roster who is truly over.


----------



## Kratosx23

Donnie said:


> Dude, Kofi is the hottest male wrestler in the company atm (probably the only on the main roster).
> 
> Fans are begging for it. Makes sense to give his big win at WM.


So was Santino when he almost beat Bryan at EC. This is a flavour of the month spot. Kofi is trendy because he beat a bunch of names. Big deal.

I don't care how over he was from that performance. He's not a world title level guy. There's a reason he's been a midcarder for 11 years. It's not even about Kofi. They could've done this with Xavier Woods and it would've gotten the same response.


----------



## drougfree

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*

nah hes fine as eternal midcard geek


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Donnie said:


> He's getting the Mania match for sure.
> 
> Let's hope the crowd stays hot for him, he's the only male wrestler on the main roster who is truly over.


I hope your right.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Erik. said:


> They missed their chance of making a decent undercard match between Kofi and Big E.
> 
> Absolutely wasted their chance in making New Day less stale by having them destroy him after the match. The fans were chanting for Kofi because they're sick of Daniel Bryan as champion, not because they wanted Kofi as one. There's a difference. Mustafa Ali would have got the EXACT same run and would have got the EXACT same reaction.
> 
> Saying that, I have no idea who could even challenge Bryan for the title at Mania, so you may get your wish


 Obvious choice is Kevin Owens. But after the reaction Kofi got tonight it could be him too


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So was Santino when he almost beat Bryan at EC.
> 
> I don't care how over he was from that performance. He's not a world title level guy.


 So many guys aren't over, it beats another heatless match.

This is the moment, go in with Kofi and push the SD world title scene around the new day split.

Those guys are all capable of being main eventers with better gimmicks.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*

I wouldn't mind him as champ, but I don't like the idea of "well you've been here forever so here you go" world title reigns. Leave that to tag or midcard belts. If they give it to him it should be because they have a story and he's hot, not because he's been around a while.


----------



## Singapore Kane

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So was Santino when he almost beat Bryan at EC.
> 
> I don't care how over he was from that performance. He's not a *world title level guy.*


Pfft who is? Not like the ratings can fall any further, may as well strike something while it's hot.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*

You know who else has been on the roster for 11 years?

R-Truth.

Give him a reign too whilst we're at it.


----------



## MJ

I hate to be this guy, but I think WWE are obviously dangling carrot in front of us, I'm afraid. It's like making Bryan vs. Santino for the World title at Wrestlemania all those years ago. The match was just a testament to Bryan's storytelling ability. 

Kofi could have a contract running up soon for all we know and they are trying to make him happy so he resigns. He will at most have a US title reign some time this year and put over Big E as a singles star. 

WWE will adhere to the status quo and it will be AJ vs. Bryan vs. Orton, which is the bigger match for Mania. I'd only believe something like Kofi vs. Bryan if I see it with my own eyes.


----------



## Strategize

I feel bad for Mustafa Ali if anything, this would've been huge for him.


----------



## DesolationRow

People can look up posts of mine dating back to late 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, etc.

Was cheering for him to win the 2010 Royal Rumble for goodness sake. Then 2011 seemed possible but Alberto Del Rio was WWE's project. Sheamus was always winning in 2012. 

There are the Money in the Bank exploits, his Royal Rumble experiences, the legion of terrific matches in the midcard. The people have always been behind him while WWE seemed intent to keep him on the treadmill. 

Granted, the New Day stable has been golden for what it is, but Kofi Kingston deserves

I have always been on this train. As someone else said in a recent Kofi-themed thread, I liked and thought highly of Kofi when he was Jamaican. He was a strong midcard talent with a threadbare character but he made it work through sheer outward charisma and a connection with people. That, plus the athleticism, and general talent in the ring. 

If Kofi Kingston defeats Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins triumphs over Brock Lesnar and Becky Lynch takes home the gold (just watch Vince/WWE want to throw some wrench into someone's "dream come true" because that is how they like to roll oftentimes these days) Wrestlemania will be special.

Frankly, Lynch feels "safer." WWE could punch at what she has and try to derail her but in the end she will probably come out even if they take missteps with her booking and writing.

This Kofi situation has to be handled a little more skillfully because they now have something on their hands to an extent they did not a mere twenty-four hours ago. 

For a long time no suitable opponent seemed immediately perspicuous for Bryan at Wrestlemania, especially as they have run through the whole AJ Styles program over the whole winter. 

It should be Kofi Kingston's time.

Do not understand why WWE has taken such an agonizing, obscenely circuitous route to this point, but they did, and, in a way, that can make it all the richer.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*

Because Daniel is the top heel and only won the title in November. If Kofi is going to beat him eventually, it would make little sense to do it here instead of Mania. If Kofi isn't going to beat him, well not every story has a happy ending. Sometimes the bad guy wins and you hate him even more for it.


----------



## Erik.

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So was Santino when he almost beat Bryan at EC. This is a flavour of the month spot. Kofi is trendy because he beat a bunch of names. Big deal.
> 
> I don't care how over he was from that performance. He's not a world title level guy. There's a reason he's been a midcarder for 11 years. It's not even about Kofi. They could've done this with Xavier Woods and it would've gotten the same response.


Especially when you factor in the point that the spot wasn't even meant for him in the first place. (Mustafa Ali)

It's as if some people don't realise what these filler PPVs are for.


----------



## the44boz

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*



RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't mind him as champ, but I don't like the idea of "well you've been here forever so here you go" world title reigns. Leave that to tag or midcard belts. If they give it to him it should be because they have a story and he's hot, not because he's been around a while.


Exactly, if he doesn't put asses in the seats than he doesn't deserve anything.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kofi Kingston's performance (along with Daniel Bryan) tonight was amazing :banderas

They ACTUALLY made me want to see Kofi win the WWE title :sodone

Today was another great night for Kofi (and a pretty good one for Bryan too) :clap :clap


----------



## Ace

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*



RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't mind him as champ, but I don't like the idea of "well you've been here forever so here you go" world title reigns. Leave that to tag or midcard belts. If they give it to him it should be because they have a story and he's hot, not because he's been around a while.


 Fans love him and it can lead to elevating all the new day guys to the main event level. This summer can be built up around a Kofi vs Big E vs Xavier feud.


----------



## Kratosx23

Singapore Kane said:


> Pfft who is? Not like the ratings can fall any further, may as well strike something while it's hot.


Well, there's the guy they're treating like absolute shit, Samoa Joe. Kevin Owens, who's just about to return. Those are far better options than Kofi. 

Kofi isn't going to effect ratings. Even Becky can't do that and she's REAL over, not fluke over like Kofi.

Do you really think Kofi is the only guy who could've done this? They could've put Cesaro in this spot and people would've gone fucking NUTS for the idea of him winning the title. This is not about Kofi, this is about the idea of an "underused" guy getting a shock win. But after he wins, it wears off, and what then? Then you've got a midcarder holding the title.


----------



## Strategize

Plus they won't do so many big babyface title wins on the same night. It'll be overshadowed by Becky and maybe even Seth.


----------



## Erik.

MJ said:


> I hate to be this guy, but I think WWE are throwing us a dangling carrot here, I'm afraid. It's like making Bryan vs. Santino for the World title at Wrestlemania all those years ago. The match was just a testament to Bryan's storytelling ability.
> 
> Kofi could have a contract running up soon for all we know and they are trying to make him happy so he resigns. He will at most have a US title reign some time this year and put over Big E as a singles star.
> 
> WWE will adhere to the status quo and it will be AJ vs. Bryan vs. Orton, which is the bigger match for Mania. I'd only believe something like Kofi vs. Bryan if I see it with my own eyes.


Kofi's contracted for at least another 4 years.

So if anything, they needed a decent underdog worker to get backing of a crowd against a heel in a match and thought they'd use a seasoned pro like Kofi to do it.

Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## Ace

Erik. said:


> Especially when you factor in the point that the spot wasn't even meant for him in the first place. (Mustafa Ali)
> 
> It's as if some people don't realise what these filler PPVs are for.


 Yeah and Ali would be nowhere as hot as this.

This can lead to the New Day splitting up with Big E and Xavier all getting a push.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Donnie said:


> Dude, Kofi is the hottest male wrestler in the company atm (probably the only on the main roster).
> 
> Fans are begging for it. Makes sense to give his big win at WM.



It's been a week and Kofi was booked like God during that time. Hottest male in the company? Dude stop the embarassment.


----------



## Stinger Fan

This is a bit of an exaggeration here. He was only in the match due to a legitimate injury to another wrestler. Guys have good performances in matches all the time and nothing comes out of it, the fact is, the New Day are a joke and just aren't a main event act. The only one who has a real chance at rehab would be Big E because of his age. I do agree that if Kofi was going to win the belt, it should be at Mania if they were to go with Kofi but I don't think they will nor is there any reason to go with him at this time . I don't think this match puts him as the hottest guy on the roster deserving of a title shot. That can still change, but currently he shouldn't be going to Mania for a shot at the title


----------



## Ace

Strategize said:


> Plus they won't do so many big babyface title wins on the same night. It'll be overshadowed by Becky and maybe even Seth.


 Then have his moment at Fastlane and do the rematch at WM where he retains and holds till the summer defending against Big E and Xavier.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> They missed their chance of making a decent undercard match between Kofi and Big E.
> 
> Absolutely wasted their chance in making New Day less stale by having them destroy him after the match. The fans were chanting for Kofi because they're sick of Daniel Bryan as champion, not because they wanted Kofi as one. There's a difference. Mustafa Ali would have got the EXACT same run and would have got the EXACT same reaction.
> 
> Saying that, I have no idea who could even challenge Bryan for the title at Mania, so you may get your wish


I don't think so.

#1, how are fans sick of Bryan being WWE Champion? Seriously, there has been no indication of that at all, whether it be the live fan base or the internet one. And with that logic, a guy like AJ or Orton would have gotten the same kind of reaction in the Final 2 with Bryan. But they wouldn't have.

#2, Mustafa has not been around nearly as long as Kofi did. They've been there for all of Kofi's ups and downs. While he would have gotten a favorable reaction, fans reacted how they did with Kofi because of his history in the company and the time fans have had to invest in him.

#3, When it comes down to it, I don't think fans want to see the New Day guys fight each other. Yeah it sounds cool on paper, but it'll always be a case of sounding cooler on paper than reality. And the aftermath when everyone moves on from each other will never be as good as when they were once together.


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> Yeah and Ali would be nowhere as hot as this.
> 
> This can lead to the New Day splitting up with Big E and Xavier all getting a push.


I'm willing to bet almost ANY decent underdog worker could have been put in this position and would have got the EXACT same crowd reaction against Bryan.

The only poor booking decision they made in that Elimination Chamber match besides Joe being eliminated first was not having New Day turn on Kofi after he failed. Again.


----------



## Ace

Stinger Fan said:


> This is a bit of an exaggeration here. He was only in the match due to a legitimate injury to another wrestler. Guys have good performances in matches all the time and nothing comes out of it, the fact is, the New Day are a joke and just aren't a main event act. The only one who has a real chance at rehab would be Big E because of his age. I do agree that if Kofi was going to win the belt, it should be at Mania if they were to go with Kofi but I don't think they will nor is there any reason to go with him at this time . I don't think this match puts him as the hottest guy on the roster deserving of a title shot. That can still change, but currently he shouldn't be going to Mania for a shot at the title


 Name one male wrestler on the main roster who is actually hot?

Rollins was hot, now he's somewhat over.

Kofi has become the top babyface of SD in 2 weeks.


----------



## Singapore Kane

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, there's the guy they're treating like absolute shit, Samoa Joe. Kevin Owens, who's just about to return. Those are far better options than Kofi.
> 
> Kofi isn't going to effect ratings. Even Becky can't do that and she's REAL over, not fluke over like Kofi.
> 
> Do you really think Kofi is the only guy who could've done this? They could've put Cesaro in this spot and people would've gone fucking NUTS for the idea of him winning the title. This is not about Kofi, this is about the idea of an "underused" guy getting a shock win. But after he wins, it wears off, and what then? Then you've got a midcarder holding the title.


I just saw an organic fiery babyface in that match, those don't come around often in wrestling these days. You really think the fat bloke in gym shorts who's biggest claim to fame is being thrown off the stage in a toilet is more main event worthy than him?


----------



## Kratosx23

Erik. said:


> Especially when you factor in the point that the spot wasn't even meant for him in the first place. (Mustafa Ali)
> 
> It's as if some people don't realise what these filler PPVs are for.


That should tell people they're not anything with Kofi, even if it was obvious they wouldn't do anything with Ali. It should be doubly obvious for Kofi.

I'm not inclined to say that him being a replacement is why they shouldn't do it. Kofi is better than Ali, so there's that, but neither one is the right option.



Singapore Kane said:


> I just saw an organic fiery babyface in that match, those don't come around often in wrestling these days. You really think the fat bloke in gym shorts who's biggest claim to fame is being thrown off the stage in a toilet is more main event worthy than him?


I'm pretty sure the fat bloke in gym shorts' biggest claim to fame is being the world champion of the biggest wrestling show on the planet for 6 months, thank you very much. And yes, he is. He's a better talker, better worker, and has far more charisma than Kofi. Whatever he's doing at Mania, I'm also sure it'll be more profile than whatever Kofi is doing. Probably playing with pancakes on the pre show.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> #1, how are fans sick of Bryan being WWE Champion? Seriously, there has been no indication of that at all, whether it be the live fan base or the internet one. And with that logic, a guy like AJ or Orton would have gotten the same kind of reaction in the Final 2 with Bryan. But they wouldn't have.
> 
> #2, Mustafa has not been around nearly as long as Kofi did. They've been there for all of Kofi's ups and downs. While he would have gotten a favorable reaction, fans reacted how they did with Kofi because of his history in the company and the time fans have had to invest in him.
> 
> #3, When it comes down to it, I don't think fans want to see the New Day guys fight each other. Yeah it sounds cool on paper, but it'll always be a case of sounding cooler on paper than reality. And the aftermath when everyone moves on from each other will never be as good as when they were once together.


1. Is Bryan not a heel? Does he not get booed and what chants by the audience? I guess that's an audience that ISNT sick of the person holding the title then.

2. What the fucks longevity got to do with anything? It's playing a role on a fake fighting promotion. He'd have run the gauntlet just like Kofi did on Smackdown which in turn would have got him all the praise on social media like Kofi did. He'd have put in the same underdog performance and got the EXACT same reaction. It happens EVERYTIME there's an underdog story in the Chamber. Just go fucking watch the past PPVs.

3. How do you know? New Day have been stale for months, probably years. The quicker you split them up the better. In fact, you'd have actually given Wrestlemania a decent undercard story for once.


----------



## JustAName

Clique said:


> I am shaking with excitement by Kofi's thrilling performance in the Elimination Chamber! Kofi stole the show again and our hearts. Bryan may have stomped on it tonight, but at WrestleMania 35 the dream must come true with Kofi Kingston winning the WWE Championship, finally!


To me, this is why they did right by not giving him the title in the chamber, given that they do it at mania. He has come out of nowhere and really earned it with his performances as of late, it would be an amazingly awesome feel good moment to see Kofi raise the belt at mania. If this leads to nothing I would be legitimately sad, he has just never gotten the chance he has deserved through his work before, please give him this, please


----------



## NotGuilty

No thank you, this was his little main event solo push. Now he can go back to the tag team matches. Party's over jobber


----------



## Ace

Kofi #2 in worldwide trends.

I'm not the biggest New Day fan and I'm interested in Kofi's journey :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

Donnie said:


> Name one male wrestler on the main roster who is actually hot?
> 
> Rollins was hot, now he's somewhat over.
> 
> Kofi has become the top babyface of SD in 2 weeks.


No he hasn't, stop. 2 weeks is absolutely nothing and is no threshold for how over someone is, do we forget Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler? Tonight's reaction isn't indicative of how hot Kofi may or may not be. It may continue, it may not but this could have happened to anyone and it kind of has(Santino and Rusev at the Rumble). Kofi kicked out of 2 running knee's and got a rope break from the Yes Lock. They made people believe an upset could happen, which is what the fans would want, they gave Kofi a lot in this match but it doesn't exactly mean anything yet. If he was truly hot, it wouldn't have taken a legit injury to get him in the match. Who knows where this guys, but as of right now, people need to calm down a bit because this Tuesday he could come out to crickets.


----------



## Ace

MJ said:


> I hate to be this guy, but I think WWE are obviously dangling carrot in front of us, I'm afraid. It's like making Bryan vs. Santino for the World title at Wrestlemania all those years ago. The match was just a testament to Bryan's storytelling ability.
> 
> Kofi could have a contract running up soon for all we know and they are trying to make him happy so he resigns. He will at most have a US title reign some time this year and put over Big E as a singles star.
> 
> WWE will adhere to the status quo and it will be AJ vs. Bryan vs. Orton, which is the bigger match for Mania. I'd only believe something like Kofi vs. Bryan if I see it with my own eyes.


 Kofi was hot in the gauntlet match too, the man has the fans behind him and they want it.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Donnie said:


> Kofi was hot in the gauntlet match too, the man has the fans behind him and they want it.


Not at the start he really wasn't. It wasn't until he started picking off back to back main eventers (that God Tier booking) that the crowd jumped on board fully. That would of happened to anyone.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> 1. Is Bryan not a heel? Does he not get booed and what chants by the audience? I guess that's an audience that ISNT sick of the person holding the title then.
> 
> 2. What the fucks longevity got to do with anything? It's playing a role on a fake fighting promotion. He'd have run the gauntlet just like Kofi did on Smackdown which in turn would have got him all the praise on social media like Kofi did. He'd have put in the same underdog performance and got the EXACT same reaction. It happens EVERYTIME there's an underdog story in the Chamber. Just go fucking watch the past PPVs.
> 
> 3. How do you know? New Day have been stale for months, probably years. The quicker you split them up the better. In fact, you'd have actually given Wrestlemania a decent undercard story for once.


1. I'm sorry but when has a heel mattered in that regard in like, 20 years? And isn't this the same Bryan who gotten cheered several times on TV beforehand despite his gimmick? Again, by your logic because fans are so sick of Bryan as Champion, they could have had AJ or Orton or anyone else in that match get the same kind of reaction in that moment. And if you believe that, then I don't know what to to tell you, because it's simply not true.

2. Again no. Longevity has a lot to do with it because it's the reason Kofi has gotten these reaction Because he's been there 11 years and never won the big one but now has a shot. That will always mean more than just an underdog story for a guy who has only been on the main roster for 2 months. People may like Mustafa well enough right now, but he hasn't been around long enough to invest in him like Kofi.

3. Because for as many times people say "they're stale" like clock work they still get some of the best reactions on the entire show and people love them together. Yeah The Hardy Boyz got stale after awhile too, doesn't mean anyone ever really wanted them to see them fight each other.

And I know with this company that if you split them you would take one over act with 3 guys you can use in any spot and turn them into maybe 1 guy who gets pushed and then falters.


----------



## Brethogan

This should be the title match at WRESTLEMANIA, if he wins, the NEW DAY can invoke the FREE BIRDS rule with the WWE title.


----------



## Beatles123

Even if they do have him win, they'll overbook it and make it too obvious.

Trust nothing from this company.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097338836844232704

Before the match....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097322742016339968


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, there's the guy they're treating like absolute shit, Samoa Joe. Kevin Owens, who's just about to return. Those are far better options than Kofi.
> 
> Kofi isn't going to effect ratings. Even Becky can't do that and she's REAL over, not fluke over like Kofi.
> 
> Do you really think Kofi is the only guy who could've done this? They could've put Cesaro in this spot and people would've gone fucking NUTS for the idea of him winning the title. This is not about Kofi, this is about the idea of an "underused" guy getting a shock win. But after he wins, it wears off, and what then? Then you've got a midcarder holding the title.


I agree with you 100% man. Spot on.


----------



## Lil B

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, there's the guy they're treating like absolute shit, Samoa Joe. Kevin Owens, who's just about to return. Those are far better options than Kofi.
> 
> Kofi isn't going to effect ratings. Even Becky can't do that and she's REAL over, not fluke over like Kofi.
> 
> Do you really think Kofi is the only guy who could've done this? They could've put Cesaro in this spot and people would've gone fucking NUTS for the idea of him winning the title. This is not about Kofi, this is about the idea of an "underused" guy getting a shock win. But after he wins, it wears off, and what then? Then you've got a midcarder holding the title.


Kofi won't affect ratings???? Is being negative about anything that doesn't benefit Asuka your "gimmick" ? I am curious because I see no reason why anyone with a brain would think that the first black WWE champion wouldn't move ratings. - Lil B


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Clique said:


> I am shaking with excitement by Kofi's thrilling performance in the Elimination Chamber! Kofi stole the show again and our hearts. Bryan may have stomped on it tonight, but at WrestleMania 35 the dream must come true with Kofi Kingston winning the WWE Championship, finally!


I haven't agreed more strongly with a thread title in a long long time. Kofi losing is the most upset I've been over a WWE result in literally years. And I'm not exaggerating. Asuka vs Charlotte comes close but I haven't been this mad, this hungry for a different result, in a long time.

If the WWE capitalize on this it'll have been smart. If they don't, it's a fuck up. 

This company is desperate, starved for change. Why not elevate the veteran of the most popular stable in the company? There is nothing more interesting for Daniel Bryan do than to feud with New Day tbh. So yes, let's fucking do it. Make Kofi the T'Challa of the WWE Championship

And oh yeah there's this


----------



## Kratosx23

> I agree with you 100% man. Spot on.


Most sensible people do.

I love Woods saying about Kofi "He deserves it more than anyone in the locker room". Really? I don't remember ANYONE complaining about the misuse of Kofi. Other people get it CONSTANTLY, not him. They had to have him beat the champion, Jeff Hardy and Joe and last an hour to get people to even think about him.



> Kofi won't affect ratings???? Is being negative about anything that doesn't benefit Asuka your "gimmick" ?


No, being negative about anything that doesn't benefit Asuka is my genuine, real life feelings. I don't fake anything. I'm unfiltered and I don't give a fuck.



> I am curious because I see no reason why anyone with a brain would think that the first black WWE champion wouldn't move ratings.


What has race got to do with this? You think black people are gonna watch in droves if Kofi wins the title? Come on, lol.

Also, being the first black WWE Champion doesn't mean anything when it's still the B show belt. We've had black WHC's before. Booker, Mark Henry, etc. Didn't affect ratings. Yeah, it's nice to say first black WWE Champion, but the Universal title is still the A belt, so what it means to be WWE Champion is equivalent to the WHC now. If a black star wins the Raw title, then it'd be a story. Not that it would affect ratings, because nothing they're doing is affecting ratings, but it'd be a story.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, there's the guy they're treating like absolute shit, Samoa Joe. Kevin Owens, who's just about to return. Those are far better options than Kofi.
> 
> Kofi isn't going to effect ratings. Even Becky can't do that and she's REAL over, not fluke over like Kofi.
> 
> Do you really think Kofi is the only guy who could've done this? They could've put Cesaro in this spot and people would've gone fucking NUTS for the idea of him winning the title. This is not about Kofi, this is about the idea of an "underused" guy getting a shock win. But after he wins, it wears off, and what then? Then you've got a midcarder holding the title.


At some point, you need to elevate people even in a transitional manner. If the fanbase is behind Kofi there isn't an issue with elevating him to that point and see if he can sustain the momentum. It doesn't matter if the spot could have gone to anyone and worked well. Like you said nobody has any effect on ratings whatsoever. which means that nothing is off limits. Anything that gets remotely hot is worth exploring especially when nobody, not even the "main eventers" are making a difference. 

Everybody that ever holds the "world" title for the first time was a mid-carder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097338836844232704
> 
> Before the match....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097322742016339968


RIP Daisy. :gameover


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Kofi winning it while Joe keeps getting fucked over? No thanks.


----------



## Kratosx23

MonkasaurusRex said:


> At some point, you need to elevate people even in a transitional manner. If the fanbase is behind Kofi there isn't an issue with elevating him to that point and see if he can sustain the momentum. It doesn't matter if the spot could have gone to anyone and worked well. Like you said nobody has any effect on ratings whatsoever. which means that nothing is off limits. Anything that gets remotely hot is worth exploring especially when nobody, not even the "main eventers" are making a difference.
> 
> Everybody that ever holds the "world" title for the first time was a mid-carder.


Not for 11 years. Kofi has been defined as a midcarder for his entire career. It would feel like a gold watch for years of service rather than them actually picking him because they wanted him to be the champion. Elevating somebody for doing jobs for years and staying with the company feels cheap and doesn't help anything. 

Let's say WWE grew a brain and gave Joe the belt tonight. As if, right. Yeah, he's a midcarder, but it's different. Even now, he's not at a point where it's been 11 years of just going nowhere. People could buy elevation as a genuine top star, as somebody who's been in a lot of main events over the last few years. It's not a random, cheap run just to reward Kofi at the end of his career.


----------



## .christopher.

Hell no. It's bad enough people suggesting Mustafa Ali, but Kofi?! This company is really lacking talent. The only one who should get a shot is Joe and he's a loser which is a shame.

A real shame Bryan's title run has come at a time where the rosters so thin and lacking credible rivals.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Strategize said:


> I feel bad for Mustafa Ali if anything, this would've been huge for him.


I know right? This makes me even more pissed that he got hurt. This would've really elevated him in the eyes of WWE universe and for someone who was apart of The CW Division that would be HUGE.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Big E and Xavier will turn on Kofi this coming week. 

WRITE. IT. DOWN.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I don't know why people want The New Day to split up. They're just fine as they are. Don't break something that's fixed.


----------



## Isuzu

This may have been a test run by Vince to see how crowds would react to Kofi. Question is will it remain this hot for Kofi? I think so.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So was Santino when he almost beat Bryan at EC. This is a flavour of the month spot. Kofi is trendy because he beat a bunch of names. Big deal.
> 
> I don't care how over he was from that performance. He's not a world title level guy. There's a reason he's been a midcarder for 11 years. It's not even about Kofi. They could've done this with Xavier Woods and it would've gotten the same response.


The problem is, WWE has Jinder Mahal and other geeks with a World title reign next to their names. Wouldn't surprise me if they gave Kofi a thank you title reign.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Donnie said:


> Dude, Kofi is the hottest male wrestler in the company atm (probably the only on the main roster).
> 
> Fans are begging for it. Makes sense to give his big win at WM.


*Oh my gosh, YOU THINK KOFI IS THE HOTTEST MALE WRESTLER IN THE COMPANY? Just because it's a new random push and they wanted them to get over, doesn't make them the hottest wrestler in the company! The hottest men and women in the company don't even need to be pushed in that way, they just get reactions like that without that sort of booking.

DANIEL BRYAN (who by the way is actually more inherently over than just a one-week sudden push) REALLY IS RIGHT!

FICKLE! FICKLE! FICKLE! FICKLE! FICKLE!








*


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

I might be in the minority, but I'm gonna say no.


----------



## Kratosx23

Lariatoh! said:


> The problem is, WWE has Jinder Mahal and other geeks with a World title reign next to their names. Wouldn't surprise me if they gave Kofi a thank you title reign.


A wrong doesn't make a right. 

Kofi may get a title reign at some point. It wouldn't surprise me. It'd be much later down the line likely, because I don't think he's near retirement. Or he can pull the AEW card and they'll put it on him at WrestleMania. 

The idea that because Jinder is champion, we have to let Kofi win is ridiculous. EVERYBODY is better than Jinder. Mojo Rawley is better than Jinder. Should Mojo Rawley get a title reign? Of course not. Hell, Great Khali has a title reign. Jinder is better than Great Khali, does that mean that Jinder deserved a reign for being better than Khali? Hell no. Now I'm now saying Kofi is Mojo Rawley or Jinder or Great Khali, but come on. You can't let everybody become world champion. I'm sorry, but I don't see Kofi that way. Part of that is how he's been used, but I don't think he's that great of a guy other than his in ring work, and there's far more impressive workers. When they gave a gold watch to Christian, Christian is SO MUCH better than Kofi. Like, he's on another planet to Kofi Kingston. Mark Henry is a much better promo than Kofi Kingston AND he's a monster, which makes it far easier to justify. Let's say they gave one to Cesaro. I don't know if they will, but let's say they do. Cesaro is WAY better than Kofi. What is so special about Kofi that he has to get a reign? Like.....he's fine. He's ok. He would have been a better main eventer all these years than Randy Orton has been, but he didn't become one. I don't want a world champion who's just ok, I want an exceptional world champion. We don't need to give him a reign just to validate his career, not everybody deserves that, and if everybody gets it, it waters it down and the title has been watered down enough.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Put DB in a triple threat with Kofi and Woods.. Then have Woods turn on Kofi to win the belt..

I'd prefer Woods having it in a dissension angle over Kofi just getting the "you've been here forever" title reign


----------



## CM Buck

A couple of weeks of red hot overness does not justify a championship win at wrestlemania. Remember that the sun will burn it's brightest before it dies.

If Kofi can maintain being redhot over then fine. But if not it will scream thanks for your services. That being said Bryan is losing at mania due to Saudi Arabia happening in may


----------



## Buhalovski

If that was the Cruserweight title maybe but not when its about the most important title in the company rofl

Kofi is an midcard act and should stay there.


----------



## TripleG

I mean, there really is no other option. 

Nakamura is ice cold at this point. 

Samoa Joe is kind of stuck on an island going nowhere. 

We've already seen AJ Vs. Bryan in major PPVs, and Orton Vs. AJ looks like it will be happening at Mania. 

Miz would be a solid option, but I think he's going to be wrapped up with Shane. 

Jeff Hardy feels like a nostalgia act in 2019, but of all the other possible contenders, he's probably the most likely option besides Kofi. 

But here with Kofi, WWE has kind of lucked into something. He beat Bryan, and went almost an hour to almost survive the Gauntlet. Bryan evened up the score at EC, but they haven't had a definitive 1 vs. 1 match up for the gold to really settle it, so why not see if they can take the underdog story to Mania?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Kofi seems like a life long mid-carder to me. BUT he's hot and over with the audience right now - and thinking of who DB's possible opponents could be - there's nothing we haven't seen. It's a challenger that feels fresh. Kofi VS DB at WM sounds good to me.


----------



## Rain

If Vince allowed this you're aware as punishment he will force a Lesnar win, right?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Rain said:


> If Vince allowed this you're aware as punishment he will force a Lesnar win, right?


I hope your being sarcastic.


----------



## Buhalovski

TripleG said:


> I mean, there really is no other option.
> 
> Nakamura is ice cold at this point.
> 
> Samoa Joe isn't kind of stuck on an island going nowhere.
> 
> We've already seen AJ Vs. Bryan in major PPVs, and Orton Vs. AJ looks like it will be happening at Mania.
> 
> Miz would be a solid option, but I think he's going to be wrapped up with Shane.
> 
> Jeff Hardy feels like a nostalgia act in 2019, but of all the other possible contenders, he's probably the most likely option besides Kofi.
> 
> But here with Kofi, WWE has kind of lucked into something. He beat Bryan, and went almost an hour to almost survive the Gauntlet. Bryan evened up the score at EC, but they haven't had a definitive 1 vs. 1 match up for the gold to really settle it, so why not see if they can take the underdog story to Mania?


I dont think anyone here would mind Cena jobbing to Bryan. At least we will have good promos every week.

Kofi being in 1vs1 match for the title at Mania is just a disgrace.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Kofi winning the WWE Championship at WM should happen. Pushing him hard during the RTWM might bring back the viewers that have left since last year.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Boy Wonder said:


> Kofi winning the WWE Championship at WM should happen. Pushing him hard during the RTWM might bring back the viewers that have left since last year.


Pushing Ronda Rousey hasn't done that. Pushing Becky Lynch hasn't done that. Pushing Charlotte hasn't done that (not that it would, but you like Charlotte, so I'm mentioning it). Pushing Daniel Bryan hasn't done that. Pushing AJ Styles hasn't done that. Pushing Seth Rollins hasn't done that. Why would pushing Kofi Kingston do that? :lol


----------



## Dio Brando

Lot of these comments are stupid to me. 

All of these arguments trying to be applied against Kofi could have been applied against Becky. Instead WWE went with the hot hand and look how over she is. 

I see people complaining about the importance of the WWE title like it's not already going to be 3rd or 4th of importance at Mania to begin with considering they are focusing on the womens triple threat and seth/brock a lot more.

Unless it's Bryan vs Cena than there isn't really anything you can argue for besides Ali since this week was originally for him.

LOL at all these Fat Joe mentions. Kofi has had more in ring importance/overness this week than Joe has had all year.


----------



## McGee

Kofi wasn't even meant for this spot it was supposed to be Mustafa Ali..... It'll probably be Bryan vs Cena at Mania.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I half expected Kofi to win....honestly. Mainly because in the world of wrestling it used to be a thing that when a wrestler would drop out of a spot the guy who replaced him always won. Didnt happen this time and I was actually suprised even though I knew in my mind that there was no way Kofi would win. 

But tonight Kofi got elevated no doubt. It's on the writers now. They can create a new star or just let this die.


----------



## waylonmercylives?

So, the proverbial rug was pulled from under the feet of fans once again. I mean, watching Bryant retain the WWE title at the Elimination Chamber PPV was like watching Lucy pull the football away at the last second before Charlie Brown is able to kick it.

Interestingly, somebody on Youtube wrote a comment a few days ago making the assumption that Kingston would win because it's Black History Month. Really?

Although I knew that Kingston wouldn't win the match, I'm disappointed because the fans gave him support near the end of the match and it was all for naught. Therefore, it's hard for me to look on the bright side. Especially, if you consider that Kingston's push is really Ali's push. I don't know. I think Kingston's push ended on Sunday night unless the WWE gives the fans an encore on Smackdown this week. Or, The New Day can push for a WWE Championship match at WWE Fastlane. Perhaps, Harper will have aligned himself with Bryant and Rowan by that time.


----------



## The Game

Kofi winning the title at WM would be one of those moments you'd never forget. Would love to see it come to fruition and I've been wanting Kofi to win a world title for years now. Never thought that he'd be in this position. He has the momentum and I'd be more interested in Kofi vs Bryan than probably any other match on the card.


----------



## J-B

There’s not many options for a fresh exciting world title match at this point so going with Kofi wouldn’t be a bad choice at all.


----------



## FROSTY

Jesus god...You know WWE fans are desperate when Kofi fucking Kingston has 2 good matches and the pussy whipped, mentally abused WWE fans want him to win the WWE title because of it...First some of you were screaming for that Ali guy to win the title, but then he gets hurt & Kofi takes his place & simply puts on a good match that apparently makes him "the most over guy in WWE." Seriously how fucking sad is WWE when having 2 good matches makes you "the most over" & hardcore fans are screaming he should win the title? What a shit show. On the RTWM less than 9 weeks out, a fill in, on a filler feud, is the most exciting thing going on for the men in all the storylines on either show. There are not, nor will there be any plans for Kofi fucking Kingston to win the title, you guys should know this by now. Why you guys continue to watch this company is beyond me.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Game said:


> Kofi winning the title at WM would be one of those moments you'd never forget. Would love to see it come to fruition and I've been wanting Kofi to win a world title for years now. Never thought that he'd be in this position. He has the momentum and I'd be more interested in Kofi vs Bryan than probably any other match on the card.


Uh. I wouldn't even watch such an idiotic match. So it would be impossible for me to forget it.


----------



## Master Bate

I agree 100%


----------



## JTB33b

I think it will be Owens challenging Bryan. The timeline of his return is just time for the build to Wrestlemania. Fastlane is in 3 weeks and Owens says he is about a month away from returning. He also says he is not sure what show he will be on which makes it sound like he is a free agent. I see him showing up on the post Fastlane episode of Smackdown to challenge Bryan.


----------



## TKOW

Absolutely not.


----------



## The Game

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Jesus god...You know WWE fans are desperate when Kofi fucking Kingston has 2 good matches and the pussy whipped, mentally abused WWE fans want him to win the WWE title because of it...First some of you were screaming for that Ali guy to win the title, but then he gets hurt & Kofi takes his place & simply puts on a good match that apparently makes him "the most over guy in WWE." Seriously how fucking sad is WWE when having 2 good matches makes you "the most over" & hardcore fans are screaming he should win the title? What a shit show. On the RTWM less than 9 weeks out a fill in, on a filler feud is the most exciting thing going on for the men in all the storylines on either show. There are not, nor will there be any plans for Kofi fucking Kingston to win the title, you guys should know this by now. Why you guys continue to watch this company is beyond me.


Kofi has been deserving of a title shot for years now. It's been 10 years since his last real opportunity in the main event. This isn't new. Yeah some people have jumped onto the bandwagon because of the last two matches but the fact still remains he is deserving of it. It's not just the fact he is deserving of it, it's the fact he 100% would put on a great match with Bryan and with a solid build would generate a lot of interest from fans. It's the same reason people latched on to Becky. He's been out of the spotlight for so long but is still there, scratching and clawing... and people love that. Being condescending because people are getting behind a wrestler and riding the wave? Stop it.


----------



## FROSTY

The Game said:


> Kofi has been deserving of a title shot for years now. It's been 10 years since his last real opportunity in the main event. This isn't new. Yeah some people have jumped onto the bandwagon because of the last two matches but the fact still remains he is deserving of it. It's not just the fact he is deserving of it, it's the fact he 100% would put on a great match with Bryan and with a solid build would generate a lot of interest from fans. It's the same reason people latched on to Becky. He's been out of the spotlight for so long but is still there, scratching and clawing... and people love that. Being condescending because people are getting behind a wrestler and riding the wave? Stop it.


He has never, ever been in the main event picture, ever. There is a reason for that. This was suppose to be Ali's mini feud blowoff with Bryan but he got hurt, sorry to have to apparently tell you the obvious, but this is it. They are not doing Kofi Kingston is a world title match at WrestleMania. They will do AJ, or Orton, or Hardy, or Mysterio, or Owens, or Joe, or hell even Zayn if he's back in time before the do Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title at Fastlane or WrestleMania. If you feel otherwise you are setting yourself up to be disappointed. Just trying to help you guys out, no sense in getting worked up over something that will never happen.


----------



## Kratosx23

> He has never, ever been in the main event picture, ever. There is a reason for that. This was suppose to be Ali's mini feud blowoff with Bryan but he got hurt, sorry to have to apparently tell you the obvious, but this is it. They are not doing Kofi Kingston is a world title match at WrestleMania. They will do AJ, or Orton, or Hardy, or Mysterio, or Owens, or *Joe*, or hell even Zayn if he's back in time before the do Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title at Fastlane or WrestleMania. If you feel otherwise you are setting yourself up to be disappointed. Just trying to help you guys out, no sense in getting worked up over something that will never happen.


I wouldn't bet on that. He's finished.


----------



## The Game

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> He has never, ever been in the main event picture, ever. There is a reason for that. This was suppose to be Ali's mini feud blowoff with Bryan but he got hurt, sorry to have to apparently tell you the obvious, but this is it. They are not doing Kofi Kingston is a world title match at WrestleMania. They will do AJ, or Orton, or Hardy, or Mysterio, or Owens, or Joe, or hell even Zayn if he's back in time before the do Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title at Fastlane or WrestleMania. If you feel otherwise you are setting yourself up to be disappointed. Just trying to help you guys out, no sense in getting worked up over something that will never happen.


He did the thing with Orton back in 09. But you're right. They haven't planned for Kofi vs Bryan. But WWE aren't the best at making plans and sticking to them, are they? Was Becky in the plans for the WM main event? I bet they didn't even know who would face Brock a month from the Rumble. If they decide to continue to push Kofi I do see him challenging for the title soon. Maybe not at Mania but I see it happening because why wouldn't they? You might not like him but SmackDown is crying out for someone that the crowd can get behind like Kofi. He's a perfect transitional champion this year.


----------



## FROSTY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't bet on that. He's finished.


Yet he's still got a better chance then Kofi of wrestling of the WWE title at WrestleMania.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

He did perform well and the crowd were into it in the heat of the moment, a short transitional reign to freshen things up would be okay.


----------



## Rain

StylesClash90 said:


> I hope your being sarcastic.


Purple font means sarcasm


----------



## Bland

Kofi defiently made the most of his opportunity and i wouldn't be against Kofi vs Bryan at WM, IF they do pull the trigger on Kofi and then a New Day split on post WM Smackdown with Woods and Big E turning on Kofi. Kofi vs Heel Big E w/ Woods could be excellent.


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit

I sure hope not, DB is hot and relevant and everyone will be over Kofi in a couple of weeks. Id rather not ruin a unique, cool and probably historically relevant run with DB just to satisfy a few marks that think the guy they like, who is quality but not a star, wins. It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*



Donnie said:


> Fans love him and it can lead to elevating all the new day guys to the main event level. This summer can be built up around a Kofi vs Big E vs Xavier feud.


No why not let the tag team that works best together stay together? I've seen enough tag teams break up for the members to crash and burn.


----------



## Monterossa

No. You guys are so easy to be manipulated by this kind of underdog drama BS.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*



Donnie said:


> Fans love him and it can lead to elevating all the new day guys to the main event level. This summer can be built up around a Kofi vs Big E vs Xavier feud.


Which should start when either Xavier or Big E tries to defend the title under the Freebird Rule only to find out they can't.


----------



## Asuka842

The SDL main even scene right now is just AJ, Bryan, and Orton, with Joe hovering just below. And we've seen variations of those guys already.

So they need new talent there, and Kofi is a guy who already actually has a HOF-worthy resume if you look at it. And he's over, and they made him look like a star in both the gauntlet and EC matches. At this point, it'd be a waste NOT to at least try it imo.


----------



## Jersey

I definitely agree with this idea. Kofi should have his boyhood dream moment.


----------



## Revillution15

A bit of my faith would be restored back into the WWE for me even if Kofi ONLY gets the WM match. 

We got to try keep our heads cool here. This mini god run for mid carders in between big ppv's has been happening forever now. I'm a Kane fan. I know. This road to WM for The New Day would be so fucking exciting. Excuse my french.

I remember they were heels years ago and they came out at the end of RAW and laid waste to a few big name superstars, including John Cena.

It would d be unreal to see Mr. Kingston hold the title above his head at WM 35.


----------



## Clique

Put the gold, or whatever the hell Bryan has changed the belt to, ON THIS MAN at the big stage! A true babyface journey. A respected veteran that has scratched and clawed for over a decade. Kofi has climbed his way to the mountaintop. Let's go KOFI!


----------



## blaird

I would not be upset if Kofi got the belt at WM, I enjoy feel good moments like that. I really dont consider him main event talent right now but hes definitely opened my eyes from the gauntlet match and the EC. 

I think it would be cool to do that and give him a little run with it, tease some dissent between New Day members and maybe set up a triple threat at SS. Only thing is, Ive heard in numerous interviews they enjoy being together as a group and are really close in real life.


----------



## Chan Hung

I don't know if there is a time that the new day will break up but it could be possible to see that's a big e and Xavier Woods turn on Kofi maybe Lio Rush can join them LOL


----------



## Isuzu

Thinking about it now. WWE wouldn't be able to recreate the fan reaction like they had last night. If Kofi faces Bryan at Mania the ending would be predictable. Last night would be been the night to do it. It was really organic.


----------



## White Glove Test

*Kofi Kingston’s future*

After the great match he had on Smackdown and his performance at EC, does this mean a singles push for Kofi? I always assumed if any member of New Day would get a push it would be Big E. So what’s next? Could they have him winning the title off DB at Mania??


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Kofi Kingston’s future*

He got given the underdog slot that they tend to give decent underdog workers in the build up to the Elimination Chamber.

Nothing more. Nothing less.

Nothing but fickle wrestling fans who weren't hugging his nut a few weeks back and asking for this.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Kofi's performance was absolutely awesome, however i don't think he should challenge Bryan at Mania.

What i really do hope is that he at least gets a title reign at some point in the future. I know giving people token runs seems a little cheap, but he absolutely deserves at least one.


----------



## Jedah

There's a severe shortage of credible contenders on SD and Kofi is suddenly red hot. Perhaps they should run with it.

BUT he needs to drop the pancake shit. That's non-negotiable. I have severe doubts about him being the one to challenge, let alone take the title off Bryan to begin with. Pancake bullshit in the main event brings it to a firm "no."


----------



## bmack086

Nah. Kofi vs. Bryan @ Fastlane would be fine. But, Kofi vs. Bryan @ WM? Ehh..

Granted they don’t seem to have any clear direction on where they’re going as to a viable contender for Bryan.


----------



## Disputed

*Re: Kofi Kingston’s future*



White Glove Test said:


> After the great match he had on Smackdown and his performance at EC, does this mean a singles push for Kofi? I always assumed if any member of New Day would get a push it would be Big E. So what’s next? Could they have him winning the title off DB at Mania??


If they want Big E to be "the guy" from New Day, then book Kofi vs Bryan at Mania and have Big E turn heel. He can either cost Kofi the match at mania, or after Kofi wins have Big E cause him to lose the title at the next PPV. I'm not in favor of breaking up New Day but they've got a golden opportunity if they want to take it.


----------



## Jokerface17

Im not trying to take anything from Kofi because he impressed the shit out of me the past week, but I feel like Big E should have been the one in kofi’s spot. I just feel like Kofi’s time has come and gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calico Jack

*Re: 11 years Kofi has busted his ass he deserved that title*



RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't mind him as champ, but I don't like the idea of "well you've been here forever so here you go" world title reigns. Leave that to tag or midcard belts. If they give it to him it should be because they have a story and he's hot, not because he's been around a while.


I'll never understand the mentality of 'He's been around for a long time therefore he deserves a world title'. Kofi has been a midcarder for over a decade for a reason.


----------



## RamPaige

Kofi should have been WWE Champion back in '09 but was screwed out of it because of Orton. If anyone deserves a chance to be a world champion it's definitely Kofi, especially when you had garbage like Jinder stinking up the place for as long as he was.


----------



## Disputed

The thing about this program, if they decide to run with it, is that its not necessarily about Kofi suddenly becoming a main eventer. Its really just about the one moment, Kofi overcoming the odds and winning the title after a long career with the company. After he wins you're probably looking at a short title reign one way or another. Whether thats worth doing or not depends on what the other options for the WWE title at mania are

Had it been Ali, the situation would be pretty different. On the con side, while Ali may be a vet he's still new to the audience unlike Kofi, he can't talk about being in the company 11 years, there's no potential New Day angles involved, the "moment" will feel more artificial (fairly or unfairly). On the plus side, Ali's push would be more likely to result in a new main event face, you get the sense that WWE is fully behind him and he's not just having a cup of coffee in the title scene.


----------



## Surfboard

I'm jumping off of a bridge if its Styles vs Bryan again.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Stop with this little "you weren't a fan of his a week ago" angle that shit doesn't work when you're discussing riding the obvious hot hand. Becky was arguably the least over of the 4 horsewomen this time last year, now y'all are out here calling her the female Stone Cold. Shit changes


----------



## Clique

120 posts and I still haven't read a better answer than Kofi Kingston as the challenger to Daniel Bryan for the WWE Championship at WrestleMania 35. 

*Mustafa Ali* lost his spot and the underdog story/momentum to Kofi. I haven't seen a crowd as emotionally invested in a WWE match in years like they were at Elimination Chamber.

*AJ Styles* feud is overdone. 

*Samoa Joe* is jobbed out. 

I'm not feeling the fire in a *Jeff Hardy* chase at this time. The iron is hot for Kofi right now. 

I don't think *Kevin Owens'* first program back should be for the WWE Title, although he would be rebooting his rivalry with Bryan from last year's Mania only this time with the heel/face roles reversed. I can see the story coming off an injury, but not as satisfying as the veteran's journey to capture the prize for the first time.

*Randy Orton* is a heel so not doing heel v heel.

GTFO if you mention *John Cena* because his time is up and it's Kofi's time now!


----------



## Real Deal

Hell, why not? They need to go with the New Day challenging Bryan, Rowan and Harper (or Bray, whoever returns) at Fastlane, and if the New Day wins, Kofi gets the title shot at Mania.

That would give you an opportunity to split the New Day up, having Big E dominate the match and pinning either Rowan or Harper for the victory. He becomes jealous of Kofi, and at that point, you can either cost Kofi the match at Mania OR attack him after he wins.

I wouldn't break them up, though. There's no reason to.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Really. Kofi Kingston as the challenger for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania? My god what a failure of booking on their part that this is a possibility. Had a year to set up the WWE Championship title match at Mania and they have failed hugely. Crazy thing is I can see why people say it because there is literally nobody else. AJ Styles Vs Daniel Bryan feels like a Wrestlemania match but we have saw that recently. Nobody else on the roster really that is believable and has name value. 

Kevin Owens maybe? But that feels out of nowhere. Bray Wyatt? He doesn't work as a face and they have buried him too much for it to be believable. Personally if I was them I would be calling up Big Match John and see if he fancies another title match. Bryan Vs Cena at Wrestlemania would draw and it wouldn't so obviously feel like a lesser match compared to the other big matches that night, whereas Bryan/Kofi would clearly feel lesser than Rollins/Brock for example.


----------



## Seafort

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kofi's performance tonight with Bryan was amazing for sure. They should have just given the people the feel-good moment then and there honestly, but WWE always thinks that heat is more important than a genuine feel-good moment that sends the fans home happy. Kofi deserved it.


It's a heat promotion now, just like Jim Crockett Promotions was. If Kofi does get the belt, it will be a year from now when it no longer matters. And then he'll turn heel and begin the heat process anew.


----------



## Seafort

Clique said:


> 120 posts and I still haven't read a better answer than Kofi Kingston as the challenger to Daniel Bryan for the WWE Championship at WrestleMania 35. *Mustafa Ali* lost his spot and the underdog story/momentum to Kofi. I haven't seen a crowd as emotionally invested in a WWE match in years like they were at Elimination Chamber. *AJ Styles* feud is overdone. *Samoa Joe* is jobbed out. I'm not feeling the fire in a *Jeff Hardy* chase at this time. The iron is hot for Kofi right now. I don't think *Kevin Owens'* first program back should be for the WWE Title, although he would be rebooting his rivalry with Bryan from last year's Mania only this time with the heel/face roles reversed. I can see the story coming off an injury, but not as satisfying as the veteran's journey to capture the prize for the first time. *Randy Orton* is a heel so not doing heel v heel. GTFO if you mention *John Cena* because his time is up and it's Kofi's time now!


It's been nine years now. I think Kofi can finally emerge from the doghouse.

https://www.sportskeeda.com/slideshow/5-wwe-superstars-career-damaged-backstage-politics


----------



## Black History

Kofi winning at mania will almost make up for that bullshit with HHH/Booker T.

Can't think of any other reason to give it to him other than "reasons" :mj


----------



## Seafort

Black History said:


> Kofi winning at mania will almost make up for that bullshit with HHH/Booker T.
> 
> Can't think of any other reason to give it to him other than "reasons" :mj


How about organic fan response. Sometimes these things emerge out of the blue through sheer happenstance. WWE has been loathe to take advantage of them when they take place (Bryan, Becky), and sometimes refuse to do it outright (Ryder, Sandow). 

WWE needs more feel good moments. That used to be what WrestleMania was about. Now all it is about is the constant acquisition of heat and fan frustration. Was Kofi a title contender two weeks ago? No. Was Jinder before he went to Smackdown? No. But if Jinder Mahal can get a run as champion without any fan support, why not Kofi? It would be a fantastic story that's really out of left field, would reinvigorate the New Day faction, and most importantly send a lot of fans home happy.

And honestly, I think fans were more invested in that match last night (based on response) than any of Seth Rollins in the last year.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, I mean honestly, Kofi finally getting his great moment of glory after 11 years of scratching and clawing with all those Rumble escapes, etc. is at this point a better story than any other prospective Mania match. Rollins is injured and, while still over, is far less over than he was a year ago, and he's feuding with Brock who's never there.

And then you have the Becky/Ronda/Charlotte angle which is a giant pile of shit.

So it's not a terrible idea to run with the organic response to Kofi, especially with SD being barren of legitimate top title contenders for Bryan. They just really need to drop the New Day silliness if they do so.


----------



## Black History

Seafort said:


> How about organic fan response. Sometimes these things emerge out of the blue through sheer happenstance. WWE has been loathe to take advantage of them when they take place (Bryan, Becky), and sometimes refuse to do it outright (Ryder, Sandow).
> 
> WWE needs more feel good moments. That used to be what WrestleMania was about. Now all it is about is the constant acquisition of heat and fan frustration. Was Kofi a title contender two weeks ago? No. Was Jinder before he went to Smackdown? No. But if Jinder Mahal can get a run as champion without any fan support, why not Kofi? It would be a fantastic story that's really out of left field, would reinvigorate the New Day faction, and most importantly send a lot of fans home happy.
> 
> And honestly, I think fans were more invested in that match last night (based on response) than any of Seth Rollins in the last year.


I'm wit you, but WWE has constantly showed their ass when it comes to the handling of its Black performers. Also that Seth/Brock match is heatless and everyone expects Becky to win the title. Kofi winning would be the one feel good moment that people weren't expecting so I'm not buying the Kofi would have his moment overshadowed excuse either.


----------



## Seafort

Jedah said:


> Yeah, I mean honestly, Kofi finally getting his great moment of glory after 11 years of scratching and clawing with all those Rumble escapes, etc. is at this point a better story than any other prospective Mania match. Rollins is injured and, while still over, is far less over than he was a year ago, and he's feuding with Brock who's never there.
> 
> And then you have the Becky/Ronda/Charlotte angle which is a giant pile of shit.
> 
> So it's not a terrible idea to run with the organic response to Kofi, especially with SD being barren of legitimate top title contenders for Bryan. They just really need to drop the New Day silliness if they do so.


I don't mind the silliness as long as it's confined to a truly grand WrestleMania ring entrance. Likewise with Daniel Bryan. Let him and Eric Rowan and the rest of his troupe of followers come to the ring in a hippie bus with this classic environmental song "Save the Earth" playing:

1:13 seconds in is the part of the song I would mark out to if Bryan adopted it (and it would fit him perfectly)...


----------



## Kratosx23

Clique said:


> 120 posts and I still haven't read a better answer than Kofi Kingston as the challenger to Daniel Bryan for the WWE Championship at WrestleMania 35. *Samoa Joe* is jobbed out.


LMAO. So was Kofi. All Joe has to do is beat Bryan, Jeff Hardy and Kofi on ONE episode of SmackDown and he should be doing just fine, based on the results of this. Apparently that erases 11 years of jobbing, nevermind a few months of it.

Joe is popular as hell with the audience too, and not a fluky, underdog popularity like Kofi where you could switch Kofi with Elias, or Tyler Bate, or Cesaro, or Sami Zayn, or literally anybody else that people believe has zero chance of winning the title and produce exactly the same response, before being quickly forgotten. People are getting pissed that WWE isn't doing anything with him. Both times he got eliminated in the last week, the crowd booed.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Honestly, I don't mind Kofi beating Bryan at WrestleMania. It would be a cool moment. I do think Bryan needs a longer title reign personally, but I'm sure he'd love to put Kofi over huge on the biggest stage, given how unselfish he is.


----------



## Erik.

Best part of the Elimination Chamber was Kofi's interview afterwards on WWE24.

Will NEVER understand why those aren't shown on the show. The pure emotion in the promo was excellent and it's such a difference to the scripted stuff we get on a weekly basis on live television. If only they'd allow the talent they have to go out there in a 'sink or swim' environment and let them show that same emotion. 

Props to Kofi for saying he owed it to Mustafa for the opportunity. 

I think they could quite easily go with Kofi/Bryan at Mania.

- New Day defeats Bryan/Rowan/Luke? at Fast Lane.
- Following Smackdown you get Kofi vs. Big E vs. Xavier is made to be number one contender. Kofi wins but there's small conflict.
- Kofi vs. Bryan at Mania - Kofi wins.
- Kofi gives Mustafa Ali his title shot upon his return, great little face vs. face title match. Kofi retains. 
- New Day turn on Kofi

Which eventually leads to Kofi losing the belt and having a solid upper-card feud with Big E heading into Summerslam.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

The fact that they gave Danielson his own bio-degradable belt speaks volumes. He's going to the be champ post-Mania.

That being said, I'm absolutely rooting for Kofi to come out of the mid-card to at least upper-mid. Maybe have him rehab that awful US Title with an active and stellar face run. Do the "open challenges". Have him build some momentum and credibility with that belt.


----------



## Clique

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO. So was Kofi. All Joe has to do is beat Bryan, Jeff Hardy and Kofi on ONE episode of SmackDown and he should be doing just fine, based on the results of this. Apparently that erases 11 years of jobbing, nevermind a few months of it.
> 
> Joe is popular as hell with the audience too, and not a fluky, underdog popularity like Kofi where you could switch Kofi with Elias, or Tyler Bate, or Cesaro, or Sami Zayn, or literally anybody else that people believe has zero chance of winning the title and produce exactly the same response, before being quickly forgotten. People are getting pissed that WWE isn't doing anything with him. Both times he got eliminated in the last week, the crowd booed.


No you can't switch Kofi. Not now you can't. Not when the wave is this strong and the fire is this hot. The people want to see Kofi win the big one after his spectacular Elimination Chamber performance. Bryan stomped on the dream in the Chamber, but Kofi left with our hearts. Grown men were in tears! You ride with that as your emotional rollercoaster to WrestleMania. It's that type of story that dreams are made of and what WrestleMania was made for. 

No disrespect to Samoa Joe, but he's been AJ's bitch for the last six months. Kofi has been in one of the most over acts in the company for the last 5 years. Kofi has paid his dues in the ring and on the road for the last 11 years with the company. The story is already written. WWE just needs to play it out to the majority of the fans' satisfaction.


----------



## BK Festivus

I honestly see Bryan making it past Wrestlemania with the championship.


----------



## blaird

Erik. said:


> Best part of the Elimination Chamber was Kofi's interview afterwards on WWE24.
> 
> Will NEVER understand why those aren't shown on the show. The pure emotion in the promo was excellent and it's such a difference to the scripted stuff we get on a weekly basis on live television. If only they'd allow the talent they have to go out there in a 'sink or swim' environment and let them show that same emotion.
> 
> Props to Kofi for saying he owed it to Mustafa for the opportunity.
> 
> I think they could quite easily go with Kofi/Bryan at Mania.
> 
> - New Day defeats Bryan/Rowan/Luke? at Fast Lane.
> - Following Smackdown you get Kofi vs. Big E vs. Xavier is made to be number one contender. Kofi wins but there's small conflict.
> - Kofi vs. Bryan at Mania - Kofi wins.
> - Kofi gives Mustafa Ali his title shot upon his return, great little face vs. face title match. Kofi retains.
> - New Day turn on Kofi
> 
> Which eventually leads to Kofi losing the belt and having a solid upper-card feud with Big E heading into Summerslam.


That would be a good way to go!! Kofi stays mid/upper mid and New Day gets a new direction.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not for 11 years. Kofi has been defined as a midcarder for his entire career. It would feel like a gold watch for years of service rather than them actually picking him because they wanted him to be the champion. Elevating somebody for doing jobs for years and staying with the company feels cheap and doesn't help anything.
> 
> Let's say WWE grew a brain and gave Joe the belt tonight. As if, right. Yeah, he's a midcarder, but it's different. Even now, he's not at a point where it's been 11 years of just going nowhere. People could buy elevation as a genuine top star, as somebody who's been in a lot of main events over the last few years. It's not a random, cheap run just to reward Kofi at the end of his career.


Here's the problem with your logic, being in main events means nothing if you are always on the losing end. It makes you less credible than a guy who is even semi successful in the mid card. You take a guy like Joe who hasn't won a feud or big match in WWE in god knows how long (if at all) or you take a guy like Kofi who doesn't lose every big match he is in. The perception is that Joe is a loser and Kofi isn't. The length of time slotted outside the main event doesn't matter. Booker T spent 7 years in WCW as Tag Team/mid card guy and it didn't hurt his credibility as a top end guy. If you find a situation where something catches on there is no reason not to run with it. The WWE has nothing to lose in the situation. It also breaks the monotony of the same four guys circling the fucking title. I'm not saying that Kofi would change the world as a main event guy but nobody does everybody is just kind of there which means that nobody is a top star. So it's perfectly fine to give a guy who hasn't circled the main event. It's fresh and that in and of itself makes it infinitely more interesting than just another wank fest feud between the same dudes. All of that is without ever even considering the potential to work Kofi's 11 years of toiling in WWE into the storyline. 

Also, I'm willing to bet that Joe is closer to the end of his career than Kofi is to the end of his. He's also a serviceable act that has found a way to be over(to at least some extent) for the majority of his 11 year career in WWE. If people react favourably to his act and want to see him at least get a shot at the WWE title there is no problem with going that direction.

Why do you assume the only reason to put Kofi in that position is for a random, cheap "thank you for your service" type of reign? If you think that way you'll never accept it and that's fine but it's an incredibly narrow minded thought process. You can tell his story and incorporate the entirety of the New Day into it and completely freshen up a very stale main event scene. Maybe even make a couple new "main event" guys to cycle through the process. Instead for some reason, you'd rather see the same four guys circle jerk their way through endless main events together. I don't get that logic.


----------



## Chan Hung

I will give kudos to WWE because they made it look like even Kofi was about to win and had me fooled for a bit


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls

No thanks. If Joe can't be given a title win, Kofi sure shouldn't be given one. He's a good in-ring performer, but he's one of the worst/ most annoying actors/ talkers in the company. No, the rest of New Day can't make up for how bad he is on the mic because they've been garbage too for years now. They were only good as heels. We don't need more champions like Jack Swagger and Del Rio when some of the most talented guys in the company can't even win it.


----------



## Killmonger

There’s a lot of revisionist history in this thread. 

Kofi has always been over. Especially since that shit with Orton. He was outpopping a lot of the geeks they pushed over him like Del Rio, Ziggler, and Sheamus back then. 

And let’s stop comparing this dude to Santino. He’s always been booked to a good mid card level. He wasn’t jobbing left and right like Marella. FOH.

You’re not putting anybody in that spot and getting the same reaction from fans. I don’t care what anyone says. Kingston has always been over. Always.


----------



## Gn1212

If they were to do it, they should've done it at the Chamber. I would give him the match at Fastlane and he can win the US Title at Mania. Might as well turn Big E after that too. As much as I think Kofi deserves one more run and maybe going with the flow is the right move....they clearly have the spot for Kevin. And storyline wise, it's an interesting one, with Kevin beating the guy that got him fired(but Sami interfering, siding with Bryan).


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Did everyone forget Kofi is black? There's no way he'll ever hold the WWE title.


----------



## Killmonger

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Did everyone forget Kofi is black? There's no way he'll ever hold the WWE title.


Of course not. 

That’s why I don’t see why the detractors have their panties in a bunch over this.


----------



## CNB

*WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

Kofi - 
*Listen to fans
*strike the iron whilst it’s hot
*go with the organic story
*tell the story of someone who’s been grinding for 11 years in the company.

No Kofi
*typical wwe
*go for Kofi in 9 months when his momentum is dead and buried.
*An unoriginal match up such as...Bryan Vs. Orton instead.
*tell the story no one wants to hear.
*put the HOF DX in the main segments of the show


----------



## Zane B

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

They should just say fuck it and do something ballsy for once. Literally no downside as they are constant downside to themselves anyway.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

Well seeing as they are both heels, and my guess is Orton is moving to Raw after Mania, I doubt the other option is Bryan v Orton at Mania

My guess is the other option is Bryan v Mustafa Ali at Mania, b/c I assume that was the original plan.

Either way I agree after last night it would be dumb to go with anyone but Kofi, plus Kofi has back-up to contend with Rowan


----------



## Prosper

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

Last night was the night to do it. Again WWE doesn't strike when the iron is hot. Bryan will be facing another generic white man at Mania this year. Don't get excited.


----------



## The Phantom

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

Ko-fi, or no Ko-fi: that is the question:
Whether ‘tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous booking.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

prosperwithdeen said:


> Last night was the night to do it. Again WWE doesn't strike when the iron is hot. Bryan will be facing another generic white man at Mania this year. Don't get excited.


Your right they should have given Kofi his due last night at EC which was the very moment to capitalize on his momentum instead of waiting until his big title win loses interest since people are skeptical whether he will win next time or not, You'll notice the difference in reactions if he won say Fastlane? For example.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

How were they going to do it last night? It's been less than a damn week. There was no way Bryan was losing that match. There was no way they were even going to know Kofi would be that over.

Now see if this can be sustained. If it can, the time to do it is Mania. I still have a lot of reservations about Bryan dropping the title to Kofi to begin with, but after less than a week is crazy.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*



Jedah said:


> How were they going to do it last night? It's been less than a damn week. There was no way Bryan was losing that match. There was no way they were even going to know Kofi would be that over.
> 
> Now see if this can be sustained. If it can, the time to do it is Mania. I still have a lot of reservations about Bryan dropping the title to Kofi to begin with, *but after less than a week is crazy*.


It's not about that. WWE is majorly in need of excitement or something fresh/new. Kofi winning last night would have been awesome, then we would have all turned in to SD to see the fallout. They could have given the title right back to Bryan at Fastlane. The whole "childlike anything is possible" feeling is gone with this company. I don't care if Bryan winning was the right thing to do. There is nothing of interest in this company anymore now that the Becky/Rousey/Charlotte storyline is such a hot mess.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

They had no idea the crowd was going to react that way last night. A week ago Kofi wasn't even going to be in the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

They should give Kofi a Christian reign where Bryan wins it back at the next tv show. :bryanlol


----------



## Prosper

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*



Jedah said:


> They had no idea the crowd was going to react that way last night. A week ago Kofi wasn't even going to be in the match.


They had some idea I'm sure. Especially after SD. They have been doing this for 30+ years. Of course a guy like Kofi would be cheered that way, especially because New Day is so over. It's just a big letdown honestly. I'm over it though, I guess Cena, AJ Styles again, or Kevin Owens will challenge Bryan at Mania. Yipee. *yawn*


----------



## Brodus Clay

Bryan a wrestling genius he put over Kofi, he would do the same with Ali you people are fickle if you think Kofi got that reaction because of himself...fucking Kofi xD, Bryan made that moment, put any other underdog and the reaction would be the same.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

I think Bryan vs Kofi is the way to go. The only thing that could get in its way is if they have Bryan up against a bigger name like Cena, but considering how WWE prioritizes Brock's Universal Title over Bryan's, I think they're free to go with more of a crowd pleaser title match.

It really depends on what their plans for Bryan are at FastLane, and if they think they can maintain Kofi's momentum till Mania or if it's just a passing thing. Sometimes, these one-week mega pushes fizzle out, sometimes not.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

No they didn't. _It's been less than a week_. I'm confident it won't be Styles. They don't put matches that we've seen in the past year at WrestleMania. Cena is pretty much gone at this point. He wasn't even in the Rumble this year. And Kevin Owens is on Raw.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: WWE has two roads, Kofi or No Kofi*

I'd love to see Kofi get a run with the title but I don't think right now would be wise.

Bryan is killing it right now. He shouldn't lose.
I'm pretty sure they're going to do Cena-Bryan at WM which is a money match IMO.

Hopefully Kofi does get his chance though, just bad timing..


----------



## iarwain

I figured Bryan would win, just because they just came out with that new belt, and I didn't think they'd be changing it yet. Seems like Kofi would make a new belt with pancakes on it or something.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097626348242251777
WM 35 ending like this would probably get WWE the most amount of mainstream media attention.


----------



## SAMCRO

Kofi has been a comedy act flipping pancakes for the last 2 years, they aint gonna suddenly put him in the world title match at WM, as others said they intended his spot for Mustafa Ali, Kofi was just a substitute. At WM Kofi is either gonna be in the battle royal or in some multi tag team match for the tag titles. They just gave Kofi 5 minutes of fame, now he's gonna go back to doing dumb New Day shit and never even sniff the WWE title.

And for the love of god people stop acting like Kofi is the hottest male wrestler on the roster, any underdog babyface would have gotten that reaction defeating all those guys in the gauntlet and coming close to winning the title at EC. Mustafa Ali would have gotten just as good reactions had it been him, so Kofi's not special. It was just fans wanting to see Bryan lose the title and have someone new holding the title.

You people are just setting yourself up for disappointment if you truly believe WWE is gonna run with Kofi and hand him the WWE title at WM.


----------



## domwwiles

This reminded me of how everybody was behind Harper a couple of years ago and wanted him in the orton vs Wyatt match at wm that year.

There were even luke chants.......went well for him. They quickly had him lose to orton, then bray then back to obscurity till that massive bludgeon brothers push

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TKOW

domwwiles said:


> This reminded me of how everybody was behind Harper a couple of years ago and wanted him in the orton vs Wyatt match at wm that year.
> 
> There were even luke chants.......went well for him. They quickly had him lose to orton, then bray then back to obscurity till that massive bludgeon brothers push
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Harper being in the WWE Title match that year made a hell of a lot more sense than Kofi randomly being elevated to a match against Bryan just because.


----------



## Killmonger

SAMCRO said:


> Kofi has been a comedy act flipping pancakes for the last 2 years, they aint gonna suddenly put him in the world title match at WM, as others said they intended his spot for Mustafa Ali, Kofi was just a substitute. At WM Kofi is either gonna be in the battle royal or in some multi tag team match for the tag titles. They just gave Kofi 5 minutes of fame, now he's gonna go back to doing dumb New Day shit and never even sniff the WWE title.
> 
> And for the love of god people stop acting like Kofi is the hottest male wrestler on the roster, any underdog babyface would have gotten that reaction defeating all those guys in the gauntlet and coming close to winning the title at EC. Mustafa Ali would have gotten just as good reactions had it been him, so Kofi's not special. It was just fans wanting to see Bryan lose the title and have someone new holding the title.
> 
> You people are just setting yourself up for disappointment if you truly believe WWE is gonna run with Kofi and hand him the WWE title at WM.


Sit down. 

Ali would’ve gotten crickets.


----------



## Even Flow

Whilst Kofi's performance was great, I don't think he should challenge Bryan for the title at Wrestlemania.

Seeing as the next PPV is Fastlane, they should do Bryan vs Kofi there.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:nah I don’t want a champion that doesn’t have a chest. I mean it just looks weird brah


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Big E


----------



## Kratosx23

> No they didn't. It's been less than a week. I'm confident it won't be Styles. They don't put matches that we've seen in the past year at WrestleMania. Cena is pretty much gone at this point. He wasn't even in the Rumble this year. And Kevin Owens is on Raw.


Kevin Owens is a free agent. He said on his promo last week "The McMahons didn't tell me if I was going to Raw to SmackDown".


----------



## Clique

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097626348242251777
> WM 35 ending like this would probably get WWE the most amount of mainstream media attention.


Wow. This is inspiring.



Even Flow said:


> Whilst Kofi's performance was great, I don't think he should challenge Bryan for the title at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Seeing as the next PPV is Fastlane, they should do Bryan vs Kofi there.


At Fastlane, have Mustafa Ali get the opportunity he lost before Elimination Chamber.

Kofi Kingston lives the dream at WrestleMania.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*KOFI AT MANIA roud*


----------



## The Main Headliner

I call BS on people saying "anyone could've replaced Kofi." Kofi has had potential for years and i think it was genuinely compelling watching him almost pull it off; first time the crew and I were on the edge of our seats for a WWE match in a very very very long time. It was moment where I was reminded why I love pro wrestling. It was awesome story telling from both wrestlers and everyone was into. 

Remember, Kofi briefly feuded with Randy Orton in 2009 and the crowd was super behind him then; than, well, nothing really happened. Kofi could easily be champ. He likely won't but he absolutely killed it last night.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bryan beat Kofi pretty definitively in that match, I see no reason to do it again, especially because Bryan started the chamber and won the whole thing, while Kofi started in a pod and still lost.

The Kofi thing is going to lose steam really quickly, it's not something with a ton of longevity to it.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Kofi Kingston is a good worker, but he's not the next big thing.


----------



## Asuka842

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bryan beat Kofi pretty definitively in that match, I see no reason to do it again, especially because Bryan started the chamber and won the whole thing, while Kofi started in a pod and still lost.
> 
> The Kofi thing is going to lose steam really quickly, it's not something with a ton of longevity to it.


Not really, Bryan only one because Kofi missed a big move and Bryan capitalized. Hardly a truly decisive win there, 

Especially since they had Kofi also kick out of the running knee as well. Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar, and Randy Orton (and the Orton kickout is ambiguous imo because Batista had to toss out Bryan before he got the delayed pin on Orton, which protected the knee), those are the only other people who've kicked out of that move.

Also*fans tend to, not be good, at predicting what has "longevity" or not most of the time.


----------



## Kratosx23

Asuka842 said:


> Not really, Bryan only one because Kofi missed a big move and Bryan capitalized. Hardly a truly decisive win there,
> 
> Especially since they had Kofi also kick out of the running knee as well. Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar, and Randy Orton (and the Orton kickout is ambiguous imo because Batista had to toss out Bryan before he got the delayed pin on Orton, which protected the knee), those are the only other people who've kicked out of that move.
> 
> Also*fans tend to, not be good, at predicting what has "longevity" or not most of the time.


If you wanted to build to a rematch, Kofi should've been screwed by the Vintner.

Bryan lasted longer than Kofi and beat him clean. The story is logically over, there's no point in a rematch.


----------



## Asuka842

Again not really. "Rematch," they've never had a one on one match yet. Until that happens, nothing is over.


----------



## McGee

Nothing wrong with that happening but don't see it. This title will be the 3rd highest booked match on the show at best. I think it should be Bryan vs Cena and throw all the Bella drama into it.


----------



## FROSTY

Clique said:


> Wow. This is inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> At Fastlane, have Mustafa Ali get the opportunity he lost before Elimination Chamber.
> 
> Kofi Kingston lives the dream at WrestleMania.





Leon Knuckles said:


> *KOFI AT MANIA roud*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097798359157522432


----------



## RainmakerV2

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097798359157522432


WIN.











OWENS.










WIN.


----------



## Master Bate

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097798359157522432


Only three people I wouldn't mind seeing face Bryan at Mania.

Kofi, Owens, or Zayn.

If it's a face Owens should be good.

Let's hope the match actually delivers tho


Edit: Just realized it could probably be Cena too. Actually somewhat okay with this as well.


----------



## Hangman

You know this company's in the dumps when kofi fucking kingston of all people is being considered for the WWE Championship :lmao


----------



## Bobholly39

If Kofi does feud with Bryan for the title - it's all the material Daniel Bryan will need.

"Fickle" Fans indeed - you don't care about Kofi for 11 years - then from one day to the next "OMG he's our hero!"


----------



## Kratosx23

RainmakerV2 said:


> WIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OWENS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIN.


Family Man Kev is about to burn that hemp monstrosity and return the WWE title to cowhide. :mark: roud


----------



## .christopher.

WrestleMania needs to end with Bryan victorious, face stomping that fatty, thus ending his evil gluttonous ways.

It's not only what's best for wrestling, but the planet, too.


----------



## GrumpyHawk

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Family Man Kev is about to burn that hemp monstrosity and return the WWE title to cowhide. :mark: roud


Daniel Bryan is the face of cows
Daniel Bryan is the face of goats

Never again will Goatface ever let KO or anyone use the flesh of a cow to glorify the ultimate struggle of a wrestling superstar again. 

Daniel Bryan needs a push


----------



## Chan Hung

I would like to see Owens fight Brian that would be good but now part of me kind of wanted to see Kofi


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

.christopher. said:


> WrestleMania needs to end with Bryan victorious, face stomping that fatty, thus ending his evil gluttonous ways.
> 
> It's not only what's best for wrestling, but the planet, too.


----------



## Kratosx23

GrumpyHawk said:


> Daniel Bryan is the face of cows
> Daniel Bryan is the face of goats
> 
> Never again will Goatface ever let KO or anyone use the flesh of a cow to glorify the ultimate struggle of a wrestling superstar again.
> 
> Daniel Bryan needs a push


Good thing it's not up to him.


----------



## HankHill_85

Nah, Kofi will likely end up facing Bryan at Fastlane and they'll get everyone's hopes up with another solid match, but that's about it.


----------



## Death Rider

Kevin Owens is not a bad second choice. Bray no thanks at least Owens I can buy as a contender and Sami would be odd too. Rather Kofi but Owens would not be bad. Hope he at least gets a shot at Fastlane or there is some carry on after what happened this week.


----------



## Isuzu

Andrade! Nakamura!


----------



## jroc72191

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Did everyone forget Kofi is black? There's no way he'll ever hold the WWE title.


yes because lord knows that kept them from putting the belt on the rock right? maybe there havent been many black wwe champions for the same reason that the nfl hasnt had a full white cornerback since jason seahorn?


----------



## Even Flow

Clique said:


> At Fastlane, have Mustafa Ali get the opportunity he lost before Elimination Chamber.
> 
> Kofi Kingston lives the dream at WrestleMania.


Come to think of it, why not a triple threat at Fastlane? 

Bryan vs Kofi vs Ali


----------



## Kratosx23

Roy Mustang said:


> Kevin Owens is not a bad second choice. Bray no thanks at least Owens I can buy as a contender


Bray Wyatt has more big wins and moments than Kevin Owens does, including multiple wins over Bryan, who he would be facing. In fact, Bryan has never beaten Bray Wyatt. He singlehandedly won an Elimination Chamber match where he beat Styles and Cena, he's beaten The Shield multiple times, etc. You can't buy him as a contender? Owens AND Sami Zayn lost to AJ Styles in a handicap match. He got stuffed into a fucking toilet by Braun Strowman. I'm all for the Owens match happening, but he's had just as many down moments as Bray Wyatt has.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Kofi was a last minute replacement. If anyone said 2 weeks ago that Kofi should beat Bryan at Mania, they would have been laughed off the board. That should still be the case. He looked good yes, but that probably would have been what Ali did if he wasnt injured. Kofi is fine as a mid card US Title contender, in no way should he ever be World Champion, and not beating Bryan at Mania! Bryan should wrestle Cena or KO.


----------



## Mr.Monkey

I see potential money in this feud. cough Black Panther cough. C'mon Vince.


----------



## validreasoning

Nah he got nice rub last two weeks but he isn't at level yet where he should be winning title at mania.


----------



## scshaastin

Well there it is


----------



## Styl1994

Batista will challenge Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemaina 35 and win so he can have the WWE Championship on the red carpets for Avengers Endgame.


----------



## Clique

Now that Kofi is no longer challenging for the WWE Title at Fastlane, give Kofi the match with Bryan at Mania and the damn title! 11 years of blood, sweat & tears to finally pay off.


----------



## Bushmaster

I don't watch Raw or SD but saw some of the contract signing. This is probably Kofi's best chance at ever winning the title. Everyone is behind him now, even if it isn't a long reign it would still mean a lot. Kofi can win the title the same year as his Pats :brady


----------



## MontyCora

Bryan Owens Kofi triple Threat at Mania is THE match.


----------



## ellthom

MontyCora said:


> Bryan Owens Kofi triple Threat at Mania is THE match.


I hope not... Owens has no business in this feud although they'll half ass a reason to fit him in which sucks 

I like Owens but he doesn't deserve to be in the title picture right now. Maybe after Mania but not now. Unless Fastlane is a one off then he moves on.


----------



## TD Stinger

Now that they've gone this far to rip Kofi's match away from him at Fastlane, I'd be shocked if he's not in the Mania match.

It's now or never for him.


----------



## scshaastin

Vince is in copy / paste mode again


----------



## Boldgerg

How fucking far has WWE fallen when people are calling for Kofi to be WWE champion?

Fuck me, he is the definition of mid-carder. Not everyone has to have "their moment", especially if that moment is at the very top and they're not fit for it. Embarrassing really.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

How would you book Kofi vs Bryan at Mania with Kofi losing, but still looking strong and having people sympathetic for him and wanting him to get another shot?

Maybe Heel E and X turn on Kofi the SDL after Mania and tells him he let them and everyone down. Beat him down and leave him in the ring alone..

Kofi has to now get through his "friends" and then say some other heel, who doesn't think Kofi deserves the spot, steps up to get between Kofi and the WWE Championship. 

This all carries on till SummerSlam, where Kofi finally wins the WWE Championship.

Yay, nay?


----------



## oleanderson89

Kofi has scratched and clawed his way to get to where he is in WWE.

Who hasn't in this era?


----------



## SPCDRI

Stupid Stupid Stupid booking with Kofi Kingston again. Man, they should have pulled the trigger on him having a heavyweight title run on Smackdown something like almost 10 years ago when he was hot.


----------



## 45banshee

*Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

First let me say I was all for Ronda, Becky, and yeah yeah shoehorn Charlotte to be the first ever main event at Wrestlemania to ever be headline by women

But now with how the story is playing out im just numb to the whole idea. I dont care as much anymore. Thats not the fault of the three wrestlers its the creative team and the storyline they have for them.

Meanwhile here's Kofi who takes Mustafa spot due to an unfortunate injury. Ok cool thats nice for Kofi, im still invested what was going on with the three females.

Then the gauntlet match happens. I didn't see it at first but I heard Kofi lasted an hour or near a hour and defeated 4 superstars back to back and he got a standing ovation at the end. I watched it later, it was phenomenal. That was ppv best of right there. Then EC ppv happens and Kofi and Daniel had the crowd and thousands of us at home on the edge of ours seats and biting our nails. Another great display by these two going against each other.

Then of course what happened on SD giving Kevin Owens the title opportunity and not Kofi cause he wasn't "worthy" enough or he's not "a big star"

Now this alone probably isn't enough to validate a reason why this should be the main event at WM. The thing is, Daniel and Kofi are veterans of the squared ring. 

When you think about it. Both are where there at in their careers cause of the fans. These two aren't your typical main eventers I guess. Daniel main evented Wrestlemania one and one the belt year cause he was so over with the fans that WWE had no choice but to cave in to the fans. Kofi is nearing that position, hell he might already be there where we are demanding Kofi finally wins the big one and holds that belt up high.

Two constate great performers. Kofi never ceases to amaze us with his Royal Rumble saves from elimation. Given everything these two have been through in this business, two underdogs who were never meant to be top guys im sure now two of the most over superstars right now. 

Im very positive its gonna be Kofi vs Daniel at WM. They may make it a triple threat with Owens in there or something else. 

If this Main Evented Wrestlemania this hell I wouldn't complain one bit. Just think of that last shot of the ppv before camaras fade to black of Kofi holding the belt up high and proud after 11 years of hard work. That's a Wreslemania moment right there.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

At this point in time, I don't think it matters what closes the show. I'd be cool with Kofi-Bryan closing it out. Though while I'd be cool with it I don't think it would be the best option available. As it stands the best option is for the women to close it out especially with how much time they have devoted to that particular program. They've been sewing the seeds for it since November.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

I personally don't care what main events WM. That's not gonna be the most important thing to me.People put too much importance on that IMO.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

At this point why not. Mania's looking like a total clusterfuck anyway, and at the very least Bryan/Kofi would be a solid match.


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm just genuinely amazed that anyone gives a single fuck about him, especially on the back of the years of insufferable New Day shit.

Who's going to be the next ridiculous flavour of the month?


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

WWE trying to be inclusive so it gonna be Ronda,Becky and Charlotte, that said Becky has a lot of momentum so isn't a bad choice.


----------



## Himiko

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

I’m not exactly on the Kofi bandwagon, I like him but he doesn’t really do it for me 

BUT I would be totally okay with this, because it’s the match the fans wanna see, it’s the guy the fans wanna see face the champion, it’ll hype up Mania more and drum up more anticipation, and therefore it’s “best for business”, and most importantly, it makes sense! Which is a bit of a rarity with this company let’s be fair.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

Not really, I don't care for either Bryan or Kofi. I rather have the Charlotte/Becky/Ronda match main event.


----------



## Bxstr

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

I don't care for either guys so I have zero problem with their match.
They could air it on preshow I could'nt care less.
I would not watch it anyways.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

Sure. I want to see the fans turn on Kofi and stop this ridiculous, shit push already. Fucking over Becky would be a quick way to do it.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

Yep, lets end the show with a guy whos been relevant only few months in the last 10+ years. Would fit perfectly in todays WWE where everyone could become a champion.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sure. I want to see the fans turn on Kofi and stop this ridiculous, shit push already. Fucking over Becky would be a quick way to do it.


Yeah that would definitely put an end to this nonsense pancake party.

Considering the people they have on the roster going with a tag team specialist like Kofi for even the Fastlane main event is truly ridiculous. First time the WWE title will main event a dual branded PPV too.

But, whatever. It is what it is.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

No real Kofi fan should want this. The crowd will shit on any match that main events other than the Raw Women's Title match.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*



Tsvetoslava said:


> Yep, lets end the show with a guy whos been relevant only few months in the last 10+ years. Would fit perfectly in todays WWE where everyone could become a champion.


Everyone except Joe, apparently. :mj2


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everyone except Joe, apparently. :mj2


It is a shame that they never have him win anything. Joe beating Bryan at Fastlane and then moving on to face Cena at Mania would have been great. The promos during the build for that match would be hot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Boldgerg said:


> How fucking far has WWE fallen when people are calling for Kofi to be WWE champion?
> 
> Fuck me, he is the definition of mid-carder. Not everyone has to have "their moment", especially if that moment is at the very top and they're not fit for it. Embarrassing really.


Yup, people are going to realize that Kofi will have zero longevity as a top guy.

I like New Day, but as a comedy side act, not the focal point of the main storyline.


----------



## umair007

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Everyone except Joe, apparently. :mj2


Who are you going to cry about after Joe becomes WWE champion?

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

As over as Kofi is no. It needs to be the Women's title. However Kofi getting the shot at Mania and winning, Becky winning the title and maybe Brock losing roud. Actually looking forward to Mania even if the build for the most part has been bad


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*



umair007 said:


> Who are you going to cry about after Joe becomes WWE champion?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


Joe......because it's never going to happen.

As far as the rest of the people in WWE, that's it. Beyond him, I don't give a shit about anyone else enough that hasn't won it.


----------



## umair007

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Joe......because it's never going to happen.
> 
> As far as the rest of the people in WWE, that's it. Beyond him, I don't give a shit about anyone else enough that hasn't won it.


You said the same thing about Asuka and you had to eat humble pie. Are you sure you wanna do the same thing here?

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

I didn't have to "eat" anything. Asuka got lucky because of a fluke circumstance where Nia Jax punched Becky in the face and changed the WM 35 main event. That is NOT me being wrong. Asuka was not intended to be the champion. If Nia doesn't ruin Becky vs Ronda at Survivor Series, Asuka still isn't the champion right now. Becky is the champion going into Mania, it's Charlotte vs Ronda and Becky vs, I would hope Asuka, but probably Lacey Evans. Look at how often they use her, you can barely tell SmackDown even has a champion. And anyway, who cares? Big deal, once in a while you're wrong. 

Am I sure I wanna do the same thing here? What kind of question is that? If that'll cause it to happen, YES. What, you think I'm secretly hoping to be proven right about Joe ending his career as a failure? 










Bring it on. Prove me wrong, Vince. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Deathiscoming

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

How times have changed. 

We've gone from an era of Roman, Cena, Brock, Batista and Orton to multiple threads on women's wrestling, women maineventing ppvs and on top of that, fans actually arguing whether or not Kofi should mainevent WM with Daniel Bryan and some being against it because they want the WOMEN to do so over Kofi:lmao

One's thing for sure though, ONLY Daniel Bryan in this discussion belongs in the main event of Wrestlemania:lol. The only logical challengers therefore must be someone of the calibre and potential of Samoa Joe, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, AJ Styles or Kevin Owens. OMG, did I just forget Shinsuke Nakamura? Shinsuke Nakamura vs Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Mear

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*

Sure, what a great choice. Should the cruiserweights main-event or should it be the women ? Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar at least looks legit...

As for why, the fact that a wrestler can main-event Wrestlemania just because the crowd gets hot a few weeks ago shows how bad this company and why you don't give too much power to the fans. All he did was one performance, ONE and people already want him to main-event Wrestlemania as champion ? He didn't even got to prove he could carry a feud on his own and you give him the Wrestlemania main-event ? This is madness...


----------



## umair007

*Re: Would you be ok if Kofi vs Daniel main event WM35? I totally would. Here's why.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't have to "eat" anything. Asuka got lucky because of a fluke circumstance where Nia Jax punched Becky in the face and changed the WM 35 main event. That is NOT me being wrong. Asuka was not intended to be the champion. If Nia doesn't ruin Becky vs Ronda at Survivor Series, Asuka still isn't the champion right now. Becky is the champion going into Mania, it's Charlotte vs Ronda and Becky vs, I would hope Asuka, but probably Lacey Evans. Look at how often they use her, you can barely tell SmackDown even has a champion. And anyway, who cares? Big deal, once in a while you're wrong.
> 
> Am I sure I wanna do the same thing here? What kind of question is that? If that'll cause it to happen, YES. What, you think I'm secretly hoping to be proven right about Joe ending his career as a failure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on. Prove me wrong, Vince. Prove me wrong.


Yes you did but you're too much of a sore looser to admit it & you just keep shifting your goal posts to prove you're right but it's ok I wouldn't push it any further so as not to embarrass you  I will just say that Asuka would've still become Smackdown women's champion even if Nia didn't hit Becky because that incident changed in favour of Becky but it had no effect whatsoever on Asuka.
No I think you think of yourself as bad luck to your favourites & if you keep saying they're gonna become champions then it's never gonna happen so you do the opposite & secretly keep hoping that you're proven wrong. 

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique

*WE WANT KOFI!!!*


The people have spoken, Vince!


----------



## RamPaige

I'd actually prefer if Kofi and DB or Seth and Brock were the main event over Charlotte vs Becky vs Ronda. The Raw Women's title match has lost all of it's appeal, Seth and Brock is the bigger match and Kofi vs DB would be a great way for WM to end, a great feel good moment. But the WWE title can't even main event lesser PPVs so it's easy ether going to be the UV Championship main eventing or The Raw Women's Championship.


----------



## Kenny Maria

*Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Its definitely following similar shades but the only difference is bryan would gladly put over kofi while back then triple h took joy in shelving other wrestlers momentum. I can see vince keeping it on bryan especially if he has reigns or rollins moving to smackdown after the shakeup.


----------



## DeanMoxbrose

Kenny Maria said:


> Its definitely following similar shades but the only difference is bryan would gladly put over kofi while back then triple h took joy in shelving other wrestlers momentum. I can see vince keeping it on bryan especially if he has reigns or rollins moving to smackdown after the shakeup.


 I’ll put it like this....they’re going to disappoint us with a least one match. We can’t get EVERYTHING we want. Though I think if anything, Lesnar vs Rollins is gonna be the match that disappoints us. Lesnar is going to retain..I am calling it.


----------



## Jam

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

Probably :shrug


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

I'd rather he got Christian'd. 

Win at Mania, lose to Bryan on SD. Gotta rack up them Bryan title reigns.

One of Becky/Seth/Kofi will lose, Becky losing would piss me off, Seth losing would mildly irritate for for 10 minutes, Kofi losing would please me, because I love Bryan. Nothing against Kofi, I like him, but out of the three I gotta go with Kofi to take the L.

Kofi winning is the lock though, it's Becky & Seth that are in danger of not getting their moment.


----------



## Brethogan

Hopefully not, but with Harlem Heat getting inducted, I wouldn't put it past them to have kofi use a slap jack covered in flapjacks to win.


----------



## DeanMoxbrose

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'd rather he got Christian'd.
> 
> Win at Mania, lose to Bryan on SD. Gotta rack up them Bryan title reigns.
> 
> One of Becky/Seth/Kofi will lose, Becky losing would piss me off, Seth losing would mildly irritate for for 10 minutes, Kofi losing would please me, because I love Bryan. Nothing against Kofi, I like him, but out of the three I gotta go with Kofi to take the L.
> 
> Kofi winning is the lock though, it's Becky & Seth that are in danger of not getting their moment.


 it’s gonna be Seth that takes the L.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

Media will roast WWE as racist if Kofi gets Booker'd because of the backlash that fans will definitely have. Mainstream media will pick up on it and then look back at what happened to Booker and this will be way too big of a story that Vince wants no part of. I'd bet almost anything I own on Kofi winning.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

Kofi winning is the most guaranteed outcome for WM. I bet Vince hasn't even decided who will win the Ronda and Brock matches yet. Kofi is 100% winning.


----------



## tducey

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

Really can't see Kofi winning. He's a good talent but I just don't buy him as a world champ. Nothing to do with color, just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Mutant God

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

I don't know about Becky losing if she does The Man's bandwagon will boo until the end all the way through RAW and probably Smackdown trying to hi-jack both shows. Rollins I guess I could see losing but not clean like Reigns or Ambrose costing him the match or anything that would surprise the universe.


----------



## thorwold

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

Well, if Bryan has anything to do with it then I would guess not, but... Who knows? The fact that they switched him out of Fastlane and into Wrestlemania is a positive sign, but he's not their hand picked guy, and when have they ever gone anywhere in particular with someone that the people forced upon them in this modern age? Just look at what they had Bryan doing right after he won in 2014, and where they had him heading. Even if Kofi does get it I doubt it'll be a long reign, and I doubt there'll ever be another one. Not that it necessarily needs to be, just because someone gets hot for 5 minutes doesn't mean you should put the title on them, otherwise Truth and Rusev would both have had world title runs in the past 12 months. Bryan isn't wrong with the 'fickle' thing :lol


----------



## JeSeGaN

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

Let's not try to compare a lower midcarder to Booker T, please.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

No.

A - Daniel Bryan is not Triple H. He's happy to drop the title, and in fact, probably wants to.

B - It's SmackDown, not Raw.

C - It's a different political climate.

D - They didn't change their WrestleMania plans for Booker T. They did for Kofi.

E - Vince is desperate, out of his mind and thinks that anything that gets the mildest pop is going to cause the next ratings surge.

I have no doubt Kofi is winning, and knowing them, probably holding the title for months, destroying the credibility of the main event scene in the process.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

Kofi gets pinned with the knee by Bryan and sells it for 20 minutes.

:bryanlol :bryanlol :bryanlol :bryanlol


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

A Kofi reign couldn't be as bad as the Jinder one we had to bare through.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*

Kofi winning is probably one of the most foregone conclusions of this year's Mania. WM is built off of these fairy tale type of moments like someone finally winning the big one

I don't expect him to keep the title long if he does win (he may not even keep it past the first post-Mania Smackdown) but I think they'll at least give him his WM moment

It's not really comparable to Booker T. either because the main reason he didn't win is Goldberg had just signed and they were obviously on board with him as the one to end HHH's title reign instead of Booker. There's no one like that on Smackdown at the moment + Bryan is less protected as a character than HHH was then anyhow


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

I'm almost certain Kofi isn't winning the title.


----------



## DeanMoxbrose

reyfan said:


> A Kofi reign couldn't be as bad as the Jinder one we had to bare through.


 heel champions typically have better title reigns than faces do. The only enjoyable face title reign I really recall is The Rock (not 2013) but that’s cause he’s the People’s Champion. We like seeing babyface underdogs capture the big one, but when they hold it for too long the truth is it gets boring. Take Aj Styles last reign for example. Heel champions>>>face champions.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*



DeanMoxbrose said:


> I’ll put it like this....they’re going to disappoint us with a least one match. We can’t get EVERYTHING we want. Though I think if anything, Lesnar vs Rollins is gonna be the match that disappoints us. Lesnar is going to retain..I am calling it.


Wouldn't it be easier to see The Shield turning heel and destroying Brock Lesnar? Lesnar beating Rollins right after the Shield were reformed, even for just one more match, seems a little bizarre.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

As far as the (both in and out of kayfabe) notion that Kofi isn't championship material- they let Jinder Mahal be champion 2 years ago. A bit earlier, it was Jack Swagger. After that, it's open season.

I actually think Kofi would be a far better option than Mahal, Swagger (and Del Rio, who I also hate). He flirted with the main event scene a decade ago with Randy Orton and looked to be getting really over and performing well... then Orton got pissed at him for some reason and that was that.

Side note- what was Orton so mad about? I wasn't really following by this time, and all I've seen is Randy hitting the RKO on Kofi and screaming "STUPID! STUPID!" on live TV. Guessing he botched or something?

Anyway, I'd like to see Kofi win. It's a strange set of circumstances though. WWE basically fell into it after Mustafa Ali's injury. So that might work against Kofi. I don't think it's a matter of race or getting Booker T'd this time, it's just that Kofi wasn't meant to be in this position at all until Ali got hurt, so he might lose because he was a replacement guy anyway. I think they've shuffled players around a bit- I was sure we were getting Bryan vs. Mysterio, since he was Smackdown's biggest babyface that Bryan hasn't faced, and he was strangely left out of the Chamber match. Figured Mysterio vs. Andrade was getting blown off at Chamber or Fastlane, opening the door for Bryan vs. Mysterio for the WWE Championship at Mania. Or... Rey vs. Andrade in a gimmick match at Mania and Ali gets the underdog shot at Bryan.

Back to Kofi- I think his chances are about 40-60. He wasn't meant to be there, but Vince may take advantage of this sudden mega-popularity of Kofi and give him a short run. They're leaning so heavily into the "Kofi doesn't deserve it" story that it points to a Kofi win by WWE logic. Only problems are- he's a replacement, the obvious race issue (let's not pretend it's not a factor at all), and a big one- in the top 3 matches on Mania, the title challengers are underdogs- Seth, Becky, Kofi. They can't all win.

But man, I'd love to see the WWE Championship under the Freebird Rule with the New Day. Nothing like that's ever been done, and there's so many possibilities. One of the reasons I'm pulling for a Kofi win. Even if it's only for a short time, it'd be great fun.


----------



## DeanMoxbrose

WesternFilmGuy said:


> DeanMoxbrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll put it like this....they’re going to disappoint us with a least one match. We can’t get EVERYTHING we want. Though I think if anything, Lesnar vs Rollins is gonna be the match that disappoints us. Lesnar is going to retain..I am calling it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to see The Shield turning heel and destroying Brock Lesnar? Lesnar beating Rollins right after the Shield were reformed, even for just one more match, seems a little bizarre.
Click to expand...

 that wouldn’t make sense though because most fans don’t like Lesnar and they definitely wouldn’t want to boo the Shield.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*



DeanMoxbrose said:


> that wouldn’t make sense though because most fans don’t like Lesnar and they definitely wouldn’t want to boo the Shield.


Um, so what? The Shield were vigilants when they came into the WWE half a decade ago. The fans cheered them, but they still were the bad guys.

Lesnar barely ever shows up, so the fans not liking him really doesn't matter.

It won't happen. But it is way more plausible in story purposes than Lesnar beating Rollins.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

I'm sure he'd love a career as good as Bookers.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'd rather he got Christian'd.
> 
> Win at Mania, lose to Bryan on SD. Gotta rack up them Bryan title reigns.
> 
> One of Becky/Seth/Kofi will lose, Becky losing would piss me off, Seth losing would mildly irritate for for 10 minutes, Kofi losing would please me, because I love Bryan. Nothing against Kofi, I like him, but out of the three I gotta go with Kofi to take the L.
> 
> Kofi winning is the lock though, it's Becky & Seth that are in danger of not getting their moment.


Either I'm reading this wrong or you're being sarcastic. How is Kofi winning the most likely scenario here? Seth winning was a foregone conclusion a while ago and Ronda's leaving after Mania, making it obvious that Becky is winning. Kofi if anything has the least likely chance of winning.

Also, Seth has already had his Wrestlemania moment. Quite frankly he doesn't need another one. It still blows my mind that he's the one facing Lesnar of all people.


----------



## sara sad

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Maybe but I don't think so out of Kofi Seth and Becky I see Seth of having the lowest chances of winning now that Roman is back.


----------



## Pronk255

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

I'm not sure if Kofi wins, but if he does I expect a short title reign. Bryan would win it back at or before the ppv after mania.


----------



## Ger

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

I really don`t see why they set Kofi there and how they are doing it. We should see a great feud between Bryan and K-O or Bryan and Miz or Bryan and whoever, but instead we see a feud between Kofi and Vince. That crap with Vince, Kofi could have done any time, especially when you got a non-talker as champ. What a waste, when you got a heel like Bryan.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*



HollyJollyDemise said:


> Either I'm reading this wrong or you're being sarcastic. How is Kofi winning the most likely scenario here? Seth winning was a foregone conclusion a while ago and Ronda's leaving after Mania, making it obvious that Becky is winning. Kofi if anything has the least likely chance of winning.
> 
> Also, Seth has already had his Wrestlemania moment. Quite frankly he doesn't need another one. It still blows my mind that he's the one facing Lesnar of all people.


The story they are telling with Kofi almost ensures his victory. Whoever main events out of Becky and Seth will also win. The one who doesn't main event will lose imo.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Hopefully.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> The story they are telling with Kofi almost ensures his victory.


How so?


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Side note- what was Orton so mad about? I wasn't really following by this time, and all I've seen is Randy hitting the RKO on Kofi and screaming "STUPID! STUPID!" on live TV. Guessing he botched or something?.


It wasn't just a botch, it was a Botch to a very important part of their feud that has been hyped and speculated on for Months , Randy was forced to change the finish from a Punt to an RKO after months of them hyping up how an RKO can't put Kofi down for good, only a Punt can. 

Kofi also Botched an Important moment in their feud before in Survivor Series and In Madison Squared Garden which made Kofi Look very unqualified for main event status

The ICW has been treating the Incident as "Randy holding other talent back" when in reality Kofi Fucked up badly and Vince likely saw him as untrustworthy for as a top guy.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Kofi will probably win but dq finish knowing vince.


----------



## headstar

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Bruce Pritchard (and Jim Ross) told R-Truth that wrestling is a white man's sport. With Pritchard back on board, I doubt Kofi is winning the title that no 100% African-American has ever held.

I'm pretty sure Pritchard was also doing creative when Booker T got buried in a racist angle.


----------



## Mahmenn

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Bryan is not Triple H.


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*



Mahmenn said:


> Bryan is not Triple H.


However, Vince McMahon is still Vince McMahon.


----------



## reamstyles

Booker t is wrestling a title he already won 5 times prior the big gold bet and surely done a very big favour to fuel heat from triple h..


----------



## The Wood

No, he won’t.


----------



## The Wood

HollyJollyDemise said:


> Either I'm reading this wrong or you're being sarcastic. How is Kofi winning the most likely scenario here? Seth winning was a foregone conclusion a while ago and Ronda's leaving after Mania, making it obvious that Becky is winning. Kofi if anything has the least likely chance of winning.
> 
> Also, Seth has already had his Wrestlemania moment. Quite frankly he doesn't need another one. It still blows my mind that he's the one facing Lesnar of all people.


The WWE Title is the least important of those three belts at the moment, therefore WWE is probably less inclined to “stick with the plan.” 

Becky got over accidentally. She was supposed to be a stepping stone for Charlotte, who is also in the match. They are also obviously cooling Becky. She gets her ass kicked heaps and wins via flukes. Their plan is, not-so-subtly, to cool her down so they can get this detour out of the way. Ronda’s going to drop the belt, but a Charlotte win shouldn’t shock anyone. They can justify it to themselves by having Becky chase. Charlotte is the star of the division in their mind. 

Seth was a much surer bet before they got Roman, the guy he was filling in for, back. They needed a babyface to go against Brock, and the idea of Seth winning the belt and Roman coming out and celebrating with his bud probably seemed really appealing. They could still do that, absolutely. But now they can actually just have Roman be the guy to beat Brock. 

Bryan getting the WWE Title itself seemed impromptu with AJ wanting a lighter schedule. He’s probably always known he is dropping it at Mania to a babyface, and probably insists on it. Nothing is thrown out of whack in WWE’s grand plans by having Kofi go over and have a run, no matter how long or how short. It’s SmackDown. They are going to be far more particular about their “true” main events.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*



headstar said:


> Bruce Pritchard (and Jim Ross) told R-Truth that wrestling is a white man's sport. With Pritchard back on board, I doubt Kofi is winning the title that no 100% African-American has ever held.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Pritchard was also doing creative when Booker T got buried in a racist angle.


Bruce Pritchard also said he's a massive Kevin Owens fan and he's going to be a huge babyface, and the same week he came back, Kevin Owens lost his push. 

Pritchard is an irrelevant geek. Vince is in charge.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

I can picture Kofi Kingston winning at WM 35, yes he is black but he is fighting for the B-show title. Mark Henry had a dominant run as world champion -even defeating a peak Randy Orton clean- but with the B-show top prize.


----------



## TAC41

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Literally the only reason Kofi even has a chance of winning is if they want to move Brian to Raw. But, given What Fox wants for Smackdown, Bryan is probably staying put and as champion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Nah, I think Bryan puts him over. With the WWE title basically being the secondary world title atm, WWE has shown more of a willingness to put it on guys that otherwise might not get it.


----------



## Ucok

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Not sure with that but Triple H 2003 was more like demolished the entire WCW top star(except Nash, since he is one of H bff), from Steiner in January until Goldberg at SummerSlam.

Different with Kofi situation, if we put this thing like Chris Benoit situation where he finally got the push in 2004, it's look different, because Chris still keep relevant from early 2003 when he face Kurt at RR 2003 at rumble then after stuck with U.S Title program, he went back to world title equation and he did it all as solo superstar. Look at Kofi, I'm not ignore his hard work in last two months but it feel so rush, if they have plan to build him, they should do that in late 2018.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Still hard to believe that Kofi Fucking Kingston is fighting for the world title at WrestleMania.

The fuck are they thinking? And why are the fans cheering for that goofy jobber?


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Any one who calls Kofi a "jobber" has no clue what that word actually means. And why the Hell not push him? He's a white-hot over babyface right now, why the Hell not push him? Beats trying to cram the same guys down people's throats year after year. And Mania is supposed to be about "big moments" and payoffs allegedly. Besides it's not like there's many other credible opponents lined up for DB right now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'd rather he got Christian'd.
> 
> Win at Mania, lose to Bryan on SD. Gotta rack up them Bryan title reigns.
> 
> One of Becky/Seth/Kofi will lose, Becky losing would piss me off, Seth losing would mildly irritate for for 10 minutes, Kofi losing would please me, because I love Bryan. Nothing against Kofi, I like him, but out of the three I gotta go with Kofi to take the L.
> 
> Kofi winning is the lock though, it's Becky & Seth that are in danger of not getting their moment.


I'm all in favor of Daniel Bryan stat padding his title reigns. He should be at least a 10 time world champion when he truly retires. Just 5 more.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Can't believe from possibly Bryan vs Cena to Bryan vs Kofi....talk about a match that would have happened on Superstars or Main Event in 2011. 

I guess since AJ and Orton vs Bryan have been done to death, and with maybe Cena not being able to compete, then they were desperate and Kofi got hot so they went with him. 

Anws, come WM, Lesnar will probably retain again. Kofi will have his Ryder moment. We'll see for Becky.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*



headstar said:


> Bruce Pritchard (and Jim Ross) told R-Truth that wrestling is a white man's sport. With Pritchard back on board, I doubt Kofi is winning the title that no *100% African-American* has ever held.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Pritchard was also doing creative when Booker T got buried in a racist angle.


Drop this racist Bullshit

No in America is "pure" anyway


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

I totally expect a triple babyface win at Mania. Seth, Becky, Kofi, all going over, giving the fans a big feel-good Mania.
After all, it's unusual in recent years, for heels to win at Mania anyway. Especially in high profile matches.

Hopefully, Lesnar will drop the title and go beat up the nerds at UFC, Becky will pin Ronda, allowing Ronda to take her 9ish months off while starting a family, and Kofi will get the big hero's win on Bryan - and carry on to the next PPV for the rematch.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Enough is enough. Kofi has no business beating this version of Daniel Bryan at this point. Getting pretty sick of this push for him to win.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

If you look at history, definitely.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Will kofi get booker t'd?*



bradatar said:


> Media will roast WWE as racist if Kofi gets Booker'd because of the backlash that fans will definitely have. Mainstream media will pick up on it and then look back at what happened to Booker and this will be way too big of a story that Vince wants no part of. I'd bet almost anything I own on Kofi winning.


That would happen if WWE was mainstream which it isn't. No one gives a single solitary fuck about WWE outside of those already in the wrestling niche. Even the ones outside of it barely care about it(don't believe what WWE tries to get people to believe).

If Kofi loses, he just loses. Thats it. No claims of racism, no mainstream media coverage. No one will care.


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks

*I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At WrestleMania?*

If it was to build the story as the conquering hero to make his win bigger that would be one thing but anybody that has been paying attention knows even if he wrestles at Wrestlemania against Daniel Bryan there's a better chance of Miz's daughter winning then him. What about Kofi,anything about Kofi is what Vince has seen that he thinks makes a champion. Does Kofi in actual weight even weigh 200 pounds? Is he even 6' tall. And before anybody even says "What About Daniel Bryan?"The only reason that happened is the audience would have actually rioted if Daniel hadn't of won and he only won now because his new gimmick was partly created by Vince. Vince doesn't take risks like that anymore because every time he has veered off of what he thinks is a champion it has either failed miserably or was only a transitional champion. The closest anybody came to succeeding was AJ Styles and he was Meh,he did ok,nothing special with the belt. There were better,there were worse. All of a sudden Vince is going to take the biggest risk of his life to him and make Kofi WWE Champion? Come on


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

Kofi's not losing. Seth is.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

What is your argument bro


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Vince Mkkkmahon showing his true colours once again


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

Vince doesn’t believe in Kofi and is so pissed at the idea of Kofi being in this spot that’s he’s doing all he can to put him down.

It’s for very petty reasons. But that’s Vince.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> What is your argument bro


His argument is :

"Me don't like Kofi and I want to cry..."


----------



## AustinRockHulk

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

I think Vince is making Kofi go through all this to set up another story line. Control of WWE. Triple H & Steph Vs. Vince. Kofi title for control of WWE.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

These "fuck Kofi's push" arguments are trash lol. Like why can't y'all just roll with "eh I don't like him" and leave it at that


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

_*Another anti-kofi kind of thread here. unk2*_


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

It must hurt to the bottom of your soul to hate something so deeply and yet have to hear him receive thunderous cheers every week. Must hurt to the bottom of your soul


----------



## DeanMoxbrose

Kofi is still better than Rollins. At least Kofi has a character.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kofi's not losing. Seth is.


This is correct. Brock has less than zero chance of losing to 190 pound Seth Rollins.


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

Don't look at him as world champion material but in this equality era putting the strap on him is not the worst thing they could do. Him being the champ and part of New Day would be cringe in some aspects though. 

He is a good athlete and a nice guy but he needs to change his character up a bit if he wants his reign to be decent.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

They push wrestlers to hurt others. I mean Zack Ryder beat Sami zayn and Kevin owens in that wrestlemania ladder match. And went right back to jobbing.

So to ensure no superstars period. Its brilliant!


----------



## RKing85

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

holy overbooking batman.


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> prosperwithdeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your argument bro
> 
> 
> 
> His argument is :
> 
> "Me don't like Kofi and I want to cry..."
Click to expand...

How are you the only one that read what I posted and saw I hate Kofi? Or "Me Don't Like Kofi"? You mocking something you have no clue what you are talking about doesn't make me look bad.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

I actually think that Rollins Becky and Kofi are going to win at Mania. It would clear up the road for Rousey and Lesnar to disappear for a while and provide a solid level fresh feuds throughout the summer and into the fall.

I could and probably will be proven wrong on this but until that happens I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Magicman38

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

Other people like Meltzer and Alvarez have said this and it’s true. The worst thing that could’ve ever happened was when Daniel Bryan got over unintentionally after they kept beating him. Because now that’s the only way they think they can book Babyfaces now. They did the same thing with Becky to an extent.


----------



## JooJCeeC

*I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Yea sure he's a good Wrestler and has been around for quite a while, but JUST because he had an impromptu match at EC which he was in the final two, (which itself was rather lame) over guys like Joe or Styles, now everyone think he deserves to be a World Champ. 

Dude's got his fair share of title runs over the years, and I was a really big fan of him back in 07' until he became part of The New Day, but not for 1 second did I ever thought he needed to become the World Champ. He's just a solid mid-carder and that's it. He's decided to take a weird emasculated turn with this New Day gimmick, (I mean just look at this ring gear) and that's fine if people like that act, but what makes him so special that he deserves to be world champ? To me, that's like making R-Truth the world champ.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Because it's something different, most people are over Orton for example being in the main title match, I think some people are a bit over AJ as well after his lengthy run, sometimes it's just nice seeing company long timers get a chance in the main spotlight like Mark Henry did a few years back.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Because it's his turn. Everybody gets a turn. Everybody.

I mean.....Samoa Joe doesn't get a turn, because he has no talent, I suppose, but everybody else gets a turn, because that's how it is. You be a good little midcard worker who's not special for several years, eventually you get a turn. You've "earned" it. It doesn't matter if you fit into that role, you "deserve" it. That's just how it works now. Eventually the same thing's gonna happen with Cesaro (who is more deserving than Kofi), because.....it just does, that's how they do it. As Spider-Man once said on Family Guy "Everybody gets one".

.....except Joe.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Because people love the underdog story. Even though it's been told 39472394 times already. The casuals are loving it so much that WWE has no choice.


----------



## Ace

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I blame this generation, the entitled/SJW generation.

If they were around during the AE, Austin would be jobbing to Lance Storm so Storm can win the WWE title off HHH at WM.


----------



## Calico Jack

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



DeanMoxbrose said:


> Kofi is still better than Rollins. At least Kofi has a character.


Where? Point it out to me.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



RapShepard said:


> These "fuck Kofi's push" arguments are trash lol. Like why can't y'all just roll with "eh I don't like him" and leave it at that


"Eh, I don't like him" worked when he was in The New Day. 

He stole Kevin Owens push. "Eh, I don't like him" doesn't work anymore. Now it's "FUCK HIM". You don't get in the way of my favourites and expect me to take it with a smile.

Anyway, Kofi is probably winning, and then Big E is gonna turn on him because Vince paid him off, Big E will quickly take the belt off Kofi, and then Kofi will spend months chasing Big E until he finally beats Big E at SummerSlam or something like that.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Eh, I don't like him" worked when he was in The New Day.
> 
> 
> 
> He stole Kevin Owens push. "Eh, I don't like him" doesn't work anymore. Now it's "FUCK HIM". You don't get in the way of my favourites and expect me to take it with a smile.


What push? Can't steal the push of someone who wasn't even on TV lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Donnie said:


> I blame this generation, the entitled/SJW generation.
> 
> If they were around during the AE, Austin would be jobbing to Lance Storm so Storm can win the WWE title off HHH at WM.


These smarks would have been cheerleading for Maven to become undisputed champion.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

I'm getting a bit sick of it now, not because of Bryan or Kofi, they've been great, but I just want them to make it official now. We all know it's happening, so just make it official. Must we overbook everything? I'm guessing the babyface roster threaten to walk out next week.



RapShepard said:


> What push? Can't steal the push of someone who wasn't even on TV lol.


KO was Bryan's rumoured WrestleMania before Kofi got over after Ali's injury.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



reyfan said:


> Because it's something different, most people are over Orton for example being in the main title match, I think some people are a bit over AJ as well after his lengthy run, sometimes it's just nice seeing company long timers get a chance in the main spotlight like Mark Henry did a few years back.


This. Exactly this. It is different. It is fresh. We usually get the same old shit over and over. Kofi getting a main event push feels new, even though he's been there in the midcard forever.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



RapShepard said:


> What push? Can't steal the push of someone who wasn't even on TV lol.


Well, he did, because the Owens/Bryan match was at WrestleMania and they bumped it to Fast Lane, so apparently you can steal it, because that's what happened.



> KO was Bryan's rumoured WrestleMania before Kofi got over after Ali's injury.


It's not even a rumor anymore. They PROVED it when they still had Owens feud with Bryan on his return. They just took it from WrestleMania to Fast Lane. That's the match it should be.


----------



## Ace

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> These smarks would have been cheerleading for Maven to become undisputed champion.


 WWE, Austin and Rock would have never gotten big if these fans were around back then to dictate who "deserves" what.

All this crap does is water down the prestige of the title.

Who's turn is it next to hold the title? R Truth? Curtis Axel? Curt Hawkins?


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he did, because the Owens/Bryan match was at WrestleMania and they bumped it to Fast Lane, so apparently you can steal it, because that's what happened.


You can't steal a push that's not happening? Owens wasn't there so he didn't have a push to steal.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Donnie said:


> WWE, Austin and Rock would have never gotten big if these fans were around back then to dictate who "deserves" what.


You know what's funny is they would have been behind Rocky Maivia but would have hated The Rock.

"Rocky Maivia is a great technical wrestler and deserves a big push"

"The Rock only has 3 moves and isn't politically correct on the mic"


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

So if Vince cancels a plan for another plan, then Kofi didn't take his spot, even though Owens was getting the Bryan match, because it didn't make it to tv? Ughhh. My head hurts.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



JooJCeeC said:


> Yea sure he's a good Wrestler and has been around for quite a while, but JUST because he had an impromptu match at EC which he was in the final two, (which itself was rather lame) over guys like Joe or Styles, *now everyone think he deserves to be a World Champ.*
> 
> Dude's got his fair share of title runs over the years, and I was a really big fan of him back in 07' until he became part of The New Day, but not for 1 second did I ever thought he needed to become the World Champ. He's just a solid mid-carder and that's it. He's decided to take a weird emasculated turn with this New Day gimmick, (I mean just look at this ring gear) and that's fine if people like that act, but what makes him so special that he deserves to be world champ? To me, that's like making R-Truth the world champ.


Is that really what they want?

I think the storyline is not about Kofi becoming world champion, which is a big possibility, the story is about Kofi never having a one on one opportunity for a world title.

Guys like Sheamus, Jack Swagger, Christian, Samoa Joe, Jinder Mahal, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Nakamura, and even R-Truth have had the opportunity to challenge for a world title on one-on-one matches. 

Even James Ellsworth had a singles match for the title.

From a kayfabe perspective Kofi has a reason to demand for an opportunity.

What happened in real life (Mustafa Ali's injury) doesn't matter because that's the nature of the business or at least that supposed to be teh nature of the business: if something gets hot they should just run with it.

Isn't that the reason why "Daniel Bryan got his big push even though the company did not want him", the same can be said with Becky.

At the end of the day Kofi Kingston storyline is just leading to a midcard match at WM35, don't know why some many cry like this is the BIG WM 35 storyline.

Facing Daniel Bryan for the WWE championsip is not entering the main event scene, this match is not bigger than Bryan/Sheamus or Del Rio/Swagger, is just a midcard match with a title on the line.

Ronda/Becky/Charlotte, Batista/Triple H, Roman Reign's match, Brock/Rollins, all those matches are a bigger deal than the upcoming WWE championship match, and I would even argue that the Orton/Styles storyline is even bigger than this match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

Owens has mic skills. No Mania match for him. Elias has mic skills. No Mania match for him. Joe has mic skills. Job him out to Kofi and a midget. Miz has mic skills. Job him out to a 50 year old silver spoon that shouldn't be on TV.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

19 days out from Wrestlemania and one of your World title matches isn't officially announced yet. They have overbooked the shit out of this.

The WWE in 2019 ladies and gentlemen!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

He's kinda on the flavor of the month thing right now, but in other ways he genuinely is a babyface the fans decided to get behind following his original gauntlet match performance and the Elimination Chamber performance. He was always a guy fans enjoyed, hell he was really over originally when he came in during his first few years, but had that rug taken out from under him. But right now he's very over, and having Xavier and Big E right there with him only helps him sustain that given everybody's love for New Day. It's also worked in that its given a more serious edge to New Day instead of just making them comedy all the time.

Do I think he should beat Bryan for the title? No, he doesn't really have to in the end, considering this ended up being a really fun couple month feud (if somewhat overbooked), but I would happily take him winning for the awesome moment and having a very short reign only to put it back on Bryan. I don't see a problem with doing the feel good babyface win to get a big crowd response.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

Personally, I don't mind Kofi's push tbh. He's genuinely over with the crowd, and he's been loyal to the WWE for over a decade. Not opposed to him beating Bryan for the belt, and I say that as someone who prefers Bryan to Kofi as a performer. But they're doing way too much with trying to screw Kofi over lol. I don't know if they're deliberately doing it on purpose because Kofi got over without their consent, or if they think they need to book all their babyfaces like this nowadays, but either way, it's dumb. Kofi should've just won a #1 contender's match after Fast Lane and been done with it. We're less than 3 weeks away from Mania and they still don't have an advertised WWE title match for it yet.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So if Vince cancels a plan for another plan, then Kofi didn't take his spot, even though Owens was getting the Bryan match, because it didn't make it to tv? Ughhh. My head hurts.


Look just because dirt sheets had your hopes up on Bryan vs KO doesn't mean Kofi stole his spot. But lol at you being upset, must really hurt because KO won't even be doing anything at Mania :lmao.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



RKing85 said:


> 19 days out from Wrestlemania and one of your World title matches isn't officially announced yet. They have overbooked the shit out of this.
> 
> The WWE in 2019 ladies and gentlemen!!!!


There are 5 titles that current don't have a match at Wretlemania (IC, Raw Tag, SD Tag, WWE Title, Smackdown Womens) and they announced 2 title matches today (US, CW). Raw and SD have 2 shows each to figure this out.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Hey man. The mouth breathing fans are loudly behind him, which is more than can be said of literally anybody else on the main roster. Is Becky even getting big pops anymore?

They suck and they're embarrassingly bad at storytelling. Let them fumble their way through telling a kind of decent story with Kofi and be happy with it. It COULD be that fucking Becky nonsense where Kofi is tapping clean and then getting his way DQ'd into Mania happily.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Flavor of the month, it'll pass.

He'll win the title, fans will then quickly get bored, then it'll go right back on Bryan. Who will hold it for a while and then lose it to Cena's 17th.


----------



## IronMan8

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he did, because the Owens/Bryan match was at WrestleMania and they bumped it to Fast Lane, so apparently you can steal it, because that's what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even a rumor anymore. They PROVED it when they still had Owens feud with Bryan on his return. They just took it from WrestleMania to Fast Lane. That's the match it should be.


It's obvious you're correct about this. Don't know why people are arguing. 

To add to your point, Daniel Brian's rhetoric was clearly crafted knowing KO would represent the exact opposite, an opposite that the people strongly resonate with; a perfect recipe for a successful KO babyface turn. 

They've tried to reframe Kofi's pancakes / ice cream history as representative of everything DB hates, but it's shallow. Basically, the story is 100% about Kofi being undervalued, and DB's months of character building has zero to do with the title match at WM. Think about the investment into DB's planet's champion gimmick, the belt, and yet, he's taken down by someone who has nothing to do with that story?

Won't happen.

Also, if DB is indeed poised for a long reign, this works out better for KO. For a long reign, DB needs babyface fodder, and we all saw what happened to Brock's long-reign fodder in Joe and Strowman. As a big KO fan, I'm happy he might've just been protected from that. 

Everyone could turn out better. DB accumulates heat and his character work isn't wasted, KO is protected, Kofi is the fodder but New Day are elevated regardless.

Of course, a Kofi victory over DB at WM would suck for KO fans and make zero sense in context of Daniel Bryan's extensive character work. Why spend 6 months building up a strong narrative, then tearing it down for an unrelated narrative?


----------



## IronMan8

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he did, because the Owens/Bryan match was at WrestleMania and they bumped it to Fast Lane, so apparently you can steal it, because that's what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even a rumor anymore. They PROVED it when they still had Owens feud with Bryan on his return. They just took it from WrestleMania to Fast Lane. That's the match it should be.


It's obvious you're correct about this. Don't know why people are arguing. 

To add to your point, Daniel Brian's rhetoric was clearly crafted knowing KO would represent the exact opposite, an opposite that the people strongly resonate with; a perfect recipe for a successful KO babyface turn.

However, it's a good thing for KO. 

DB is rumoured for a long title reign, so he needs babyface fodder... and we all saw what happened to Brock's long-reign fodder in Joe and Strowman. As a big KO fan, I think he's just been protected from that. 

I think they know Kofi's story is purely situational and in 6 months it'll be meaningless. They're using Kofi as DB fodder, protecting KO, and elevating the New Day for overdue singles runs. All 3 will be hotter than ever, KO hasn't been beaten, and DB accumulates heat. It could work out for the best.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

In Vince's view the more obstacles Kofi overcomes and the more the fans worry over Kofi's plight to capture the belt, the sweeter the moment will be/louder the reaction when Kofi reaches the top of the mountain. More foreplay for a bigger climax is more or less Vince's philosophy here. 

Fine in theory, but in practice this time, in my opinion, the problem with this is that we have now seen this so many times with little deviation that is seems somewhat obvious that Kofi will eventually get the belt and I don't like having one talent go through waves of fresh notable talents to get there. For instance, hypothetically and psychologically speaking, Orton should've sprinted in there, waited for the bell to ring, hit an RKO on a barely conscious Kofi, got the 1-2-3 and rolled out. The prolonged nature of a gauntlet match for drama is always a bit much for me (cue someone telling me to stop the "get off my lawn" mindset).


----------



## reamstyles

Work work work...


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



WrestlingOracle said:


> In Vince's view the more obstacles Kofi overcomes and the more the fans worry over Kofi's plight to capture the belt, the sweeter the moment will be/louder the reaction when Kofi reaches the top of the mountain. More foreplay for a bigger climax is more or less Vince's philosophy here.
> 
> Fine in theory, but in practice this time, in my opinion, the problem with this is that we have now seen this so many times with little deviation that is seems somewhat obvious that Kofi will eventually get the belt and I don't like having one talent go through waves of fresh notable talents to get there. For instance, hypothetically and psychologically speaking, Orton should've sprinted in there, waited for the bell to ring, hit an RKO on a barely conscious Kofi, got the 1-2-3 and rolled out. The prolonged nature of a gauntlet match for drama is always a bit much for me (cue someone telling me to stop the "get off my lawn" mindset).


I mean applying basic logic completely destroys wrestling in 1000 different ways.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

If you aren't behind Kofi at this point of the storyline, you're flat out a racist. Not even up for debate.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



JooJCeeC said:


> Yea sure he's a good Wrestler and has been around for quite a while, but JUST because he had an impromptu match at EC which he was in the final two, (which itself was rather lame) over guys like Joe or Styles, now everyone think he deserves to be a World Champ.
> 
> Dude's got his fair share of title runs over the years, and I was a really big fan of him back in 07' until he became part of The New Day, but not for 1 second did I ever thought he needed to become the World Champ. He's just a solid mid-carder and that's it. He's decided to take a weird emasculated turn with this New Day gimmick, (I mean just look at this ring gear) and that's fine if people like that act, but what makes him so special that he deserves to be world champ? To me, that's like making R-Truth the world champ.


He got organically over. The mere fact he wasn't even supposed to be in that match, and the following he earned the previous week in the gauntlet match, tells you exactly why people are behind him.

At this point in the story, you should be thankful someone who put that much work into a company for that long, is getting his chance. 

Appreciate what he is given, accept he will be champion for a brief time, and know that he isn't the main guy. It's a Christian title reign, but Kofi deserves at least the WM moment.

There's absolutely no reason to disagree with that. Unless, well you know.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

People like the guy. That's it. 

Don't be swayed by the folks on this site spewing their revisionist history. Kofi has sustained a good level of overness since Orton. Now it's "fluky" because he's getting a shot. 

Fuck out of here.


----------



## Mear

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Because WWE Fans love nothing that to stick it to the WWE. It has happened so many times in the past and will continue to happen. It's the classic formula, be a jobber/midcarder who is clearly not valued as a top star then when they get a single bit of push, they are seen as the greatest ever and must get the biggest push they can have. Simply because at least; the choice wasn't forced on them but they feel they are the one who choose it

Meanwhile, Daniel Bryan is only champ since Survivor Series and he must already lose his title for the flavor of the month ?


----------



## umair007

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I mean.....Samoa Joe doesn't get a turn, because he has no talent, I suppose, but everybody else gets a turn, because that's how it is. As Spider-Man once said on Family Guy "Everybody gets one".
> 
> .....except Joe.


Yeah @ Tyrion Lannister keep preaching that until the opposite happens which you secretly want 

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Is that really what they want?
> 
> I think the storyline is not about Kofi becoming world champion, which is a big possibility, the story is about Kofi never having a one on one opportunity for a world title.
> 
> Guys like Sheamus, Jack Swagger, Christian, Samoa Joe, Jinder Mahal, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Nakamura, and even R-Truth have had the opportunity to challenge for a world title on one-on-one matches.
> 
> Even James Ellsworth had a singles match for the title.
> 
> From a kayfabe perspective Kofi has a reason to demand for an opportunity.
> 
> What happened in real life (Mustafa Ali's injury) doesn't matter because that's the nature of the business or at least that supposed to be teh nature of the business: if something gets hot they should just run with it.
> 
> Isn't that the reason why "Daniel Bryan got his big push even though the company did not want him", the same can be said with Becky.
> 
> At the end of the day Kofi Kingston storyline is just leading to a midcard match at WM35, don't know why some many cry like this is the BIG WM 35 storyline.
> 
> Facing Daniel Bryan for the WWE championsip is not entering the main event scene, this match is not bigger than Bryan/Sheamus or Del Rio/Swagger, is just a midcard match with a title on the line.
> 
> Ronda/Becky/Charlotte, Batista/Triple H, Roman Reign's match, Brock/Rollins, all those matches are a bigger deal than the upcoming WWE championship match, and I would even argue that the Orton/Styles storyline is even bigger than this match.


Hell even SD Women's championship match is probably bigger than this match 

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyfan

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Not going to lie I really thought Cena would be facing Bryan at Mania, story writes itself, they are married to the Bellas, they could bring in real life Bella crap with Cena, also if Cena wins it'll be his record setting 17th world title, but knowing WWE that'll happen in a Saudi PPV.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

It's really not that complicated. He's been a popular performer in WWE for years, and he's part of one of the most successful tag teams in recent memory. And a lot of people can related to that person who's put in the work for years but never gotten a shot to be at the top, and is now just within reach later on in their career. Plus he looked fantastic in the original gauntlet match, and at EC. It's basically a perfect storm of events that's come together to make people really get behind him.

Plus it's something different, so if you're sick of WWE doing the same old shit constantly, it's not surprising that you might get behind Kofi.

He's organically over, which is what many fans claim that they want. Well here you go, now put your money where your mouth is I say.


----------



## Now019

Bryan said the truth last night, Kofi is B+, how ironic is that?


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

It just shows how far Bryan has fallen. He's a massive hypocrite now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Because its fun.

Because he's an underdog and everyone loves an underdog.

Because its entertaining.

Because its something entirely different. Kofi has been a career midcarder, and he's not a Vince guy or a HHH guy so he's an entirely different breathe of fresh air in the boring, stale WWE Main Event scene which otherwise consists entirely of boring HHH projects and boring Vince projects.

Because its been organic as opposed to a forced monster push.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Because its fun.
> 
> Because he's an underdog and everyone loves an underdog.
> 
> Because its entertaining.
> 
> Because its something entirely different. Kofi has been a career midcarder, and he's not a Vince guy or a HHH guy so he's an entirely different breathe of fresh air in the boring, stale WWE Main Event scene which otherwise consists entirely of boring HHH projects and boring Vince projects.
> 
> Because its been organic as opposed to a forced monster push.


Bravo just bravo, couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



KaNeInSaNe said:


> If you aren't behind Kofi at this point of the storyline, you're flat out a racist. Not even up for debate.


Actually it very much is, you might just simply not be a fan of the guy, that's a thing that exists.

Also to the TS I got some bad news for you, Kofi is winning at mania, they are making WAY too big of a deal out of this to not let him get the redemption, they have put every obstacle they can think of in his path and even screwing him when he seemingly beat all the obstacles. Not having Kofi win at mania will rival how fucking awful the decision was to have Triple H go over Booker at mania, though the story was obviously different.

I prefer Trips over Booker by a mile, but he should never ever have beat Booker, just like while I prefer DB as an overall performer, I have been saying since 2007 that Kofi was gonna be something special, it never happened, mostly thanks to Orton, they dropped the ball, this is truly at least 10 years in the making, since the ball was dropped on him originally. This feel good story can in some ways rival that of ironically, DB at WM30 because the story here is just that much longer and deeper and REALLY looked like something that would never ever happen given Kofi's age.

Also knowing DB, I am 100% sure he, himself, would be pushing for Kofi to go over at mania and don't completely write it off that DB has been pushing to make Kofi his opponent at mania as well, as he knows how organic people's support for Kofi is and yes I am saying DB does have some stroke backstage for sure. It's so ironic that the biggest babyface in recent memory, DB is gonna be the heel to probably put over the next real organic babyface on the male roster in Kofi and probably being the best pick to do so


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Yeah, it's pretty simple. People are getting behind the Kofi Kingston story because ...

a) People like Kofi
b) He is a good wrestler
c) It's exciting to watch his matches

and of course, while most people don't admit it, the classic "Underdog Fighting The Authority" angle works every time.

Unusually for WWE pushes, Kofi's build to Wrestlemania has actually been based on Kofi just being good in the eyes of the fans, and the fans giving him big reactions following what were actually last minute changes that put him in main event matches. The fans are invested because they MADE this push happen. Also, getting Kofi in the main event feels fresh because he's been only a Tag Team wrestler for so long - and it's actually leading to a bit of character development for him, with the opportunity to cut a serious promo that's not just shouting "Baybeee" and chucking pancakes at people.

This thread was inevitable, as no matter WHO gets a push, and no matter how long we have been asking for the push, there's always at some point, a bunch of people that decide it's no longer cool to like the popular guys. But he's only been given this run because of fan reaction ... and it's only been happenning for about 6 weeks. Give the guy a fucking break.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

If there was a chance of him not winning at mania it died with this gauntlet and Bryan being the added screwjob. If he had won the gauntlet there would be a slight chance of him losing at mania, now there isn't. This redemption story is way past Becky's at this point, they have done this match, storywise, by far the best out of the 3 world titles and Kofi is going over, this smackdown cemented that, especially as it's DB that is the champ and not, lets say a Randy Orton, DB will be happy to put him over to win at mania and the crowd will explode for it, it's a done deal if not, yes you can say he has gotten Booker'd, plain and simple.

I don't think any of the 3 is losing and that's fine, it can be a happy mania for once, but if any of them does, it will be Seth


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



greasykid1 said:


> Yeah, it's pretty simple. People are getting behind the Kofi Kingston story because ...
> 
> a) People like Kofi
> b) He is a good wrestler
> c) It's exciting to watch his matches
> 
> and of course, while most people don't admit it, the classic "Underdog Fighting The Authority" angle works every time.
> 
> Unusually for WWE pushes, Kofi's build to Wrestlemania has actually been based on Kofi just being good in the eyes of the fans, and the fans giving him big reactions following what were actually last minute changes that put him in main event matches. The fans are invested because they MADE this push happen. Also, getting Kofi in the main event feels fresh because he's been only a Tag Team wrestler for so long - and it's actually leading to a bit of character development for him, with the opportunity to cut a serious promo that's not just shouting "Baybeee" and chucking pancakes at people.
> 
> This thread was inevitable, as no matter WHO gets a push, and no matter how long we have been asking for the push, there's always at some point, a bunch of people that decide it's no longer cool to like the popular guys. But he's only been given this run because of fan reaction ... and it's only been happenning for about 6 weeks. Give the guy a fucking break.












People should be happy about this. This is what everybody bitches about never happening; "WWE always ignores us fans", "They dont push people when they get over". Kofi wasn't meant to be in this spot, he was thrust into it when Ali went down injured, but the fans reacted really positively. The fans loved it, the fans loved the underdog aspect and the opportunity Kofi is getting after so long.

But instead of people (on here) embracing this, and being happy they're being a meme, being a cliche flip floppy Wrestling Smark and shitting on Kofi while whinging how someone like Kevin Owens should be getting the push.

Kofi got organically over, and instead of WWE doing what they usually do and burying him (Barrett, Rhodes, Sandow, Miz, Ziggler, Ryder, etc.) they've actually embraced the fan reaction for once and pushing him. This is a good thing, this is WWE listening to the fans instead of just saying "screw you, we know what you really want!" But of course wrestling fans have to be bitter about it.


----------



## Irig

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

With the amount of involvement of Vince in this, I wouldn't be surprised if this match gets to be the main event instead of Becky vs Charlotte vs Rhonda ..... Especially if Charlotte is gonna be the one winning the title....

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

A Mania that actually ends with feel good moments for the fans, perish the thought. Gotta piss people off for that "heat" no matter what, in WWE logic. Lord forbid for one freaking night we get some feel-good moments.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

If you take rumours as facts then you are a fucking idiot. Until those rumours become televised angles and announced matchups you need to understand that plans can change. If people didn't get behind Kofi the way they did it is entirely possible that Bryan and Owens would be facing each other at Mania but alas circumstances changed and they decided to go in a different direction. If the fanbase at large wanted Owns in that match more than Kofi or Ali they'd most definitely be making it known. They're not and Kofi is getting more than favourable reactions and support from the fanbase. Too bad for KO that people don't care about him right now. He's a favourite of Vince's with a long term contract he'll get plenty of chances and likely title runs over the next few years.

Seriously go back throughout the last year at some of the rumblings and rumours about the Mania card how many of those matches are actually happening as rumoured? Shit changes deal with it.

As for if Kofi wins or loses it doesn't matter in the long run because sometimes it's just nice to enjoy the ride while it lasts.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I believe the whole screwing the underdog until the very last minute triumph is the direction Vince would prefer to go in just for the sake of shock value whether it succeeds or not.

I still think Kofi is getting his due at WM and winning.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

People like to believe in the impossible so we have the Kofi deal after all these years being a Midcard mainstay finally get his main event push but tbf it's probably going to be a transitional reign just so he can still call himself a former world champion.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I've not bought into Kofi at all and i'll absolutely be rooting for Bryan at mania.

But....i don't mind it. It's different. He's clearly way over with the crowds. Sometimes - it's nice to see WWE book matches based on what the crowd wants. Does it mean Kofi will succeed in the long run as a main event guy, or champ? Probably not - but i don't mind him being given a chance based on crowd demand. If he succeeds - great. If he doesn't - well it was entertaining while it lasted.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

People act like Kofi has been coming out to crickets and then all of a sudden the fans got behind him. Kofi has been OVER with the fans for years now but it just goes unnoticed because it's as a member of a group.


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Because people do not want to the same match over and over and over again. Like WWE tries to do. Looks like they will be rehashing the Joe v AJ Styles feud after mania. :liquor


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I wonder what it is about Kofi that's causing him to get all this push back where people like Bryan and Becky, who have the exact same story, didn't.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Stupid SJW logic. Everybody deserves a chance simply for being there.


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

If guys like Kevin Owens and Jinder Mahal have lengthy title runs I don’t see why Kofi Kingston, who gets the biggest pops in the entire sport right now, doesn’t deserve one

Love to see a venn diagram of people who don’t like Kofi and people who have MAGA hats. Bet it’s pretty much a circle


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



SpikeDudley said:


> If guys like Kevin Owens and Jinder Mahal have lengthy title runs I don’t see why Kofi Kingston, who gets the biggest pops in the entire sport right now, doesn’t deserve one
> 
> Love to see a venn diagram of people who don’t like Kofi and people who have MAGA hats. Bet it’s pretty much a circle


Putting someone as great as Kevin Owens in the same sentence as Jinder Mahal there :tripsscust


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wonder what it is about Kofi that's causing him to get all this push back where people like Bryan and Becky, who have the exact same story, didn't.


Bryan's was 5 years ago, and was universally loved, and was the first time the story has been told for awhile.

BUt 100% agree with the Becky thing, she has done worse in her story than Kofi has in his.

I can get if people are asking for Big E instead of Kofi (mainly because I would agree) but it seems odd that people are this vocal about being against it.


----------



## SpikeDudley

DammitC said:


> Putting someone as great as Kevin Owens in the same sentence as Jinder Mahal there :tripsscust


I agree with you on this one. Jinder mahal sucks but he’s not as bad as KO. They are both terrible compared to Kofi Kingston however


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



SpikeDudley said:


> I agree with you on this one. Jinder mahal sucks but he’s not as bad as KO. They are both terrible compared to Kofi Kingston however


Nah, that doesn't work on this case. I literally just stated that Owens is great, so what you claimed there makes no sense :lol

Anyway, Kofi Kingston is worthy of being a world champion temporarily just as Kevin Owens was worthy of being world champion


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

People are just caught up in the moment of seeing someone they like actually come this close to winning the big one. Plus it's a fresh storyline, so there's novelty to it as well. 99% of them will lose their interest once Kofi wins the strap. Once he gets his moment, their emotional involvement in the whole thing will die almost immediately.


----------



## Soul Rex

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

It actually pisses me off you gotta ask this, because Kofi is not different than any other guy on this roster right now, you see all those vanilla midgets and fat fucks that came from the indies you all are big fan of? Yes, they could be in Kofi situation instead of him, but what difference it would make? All of them aren't main event talent, they are what I call "midcarders and occasional upper midcarders"/

You can't fucking put Kofi down and say "he's just a midcarder" in this era, everybody is a fucking midcarder in this era.. Fuck, the divas are in the main event, think about that shit.

This is why I made this thread.

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2388634-what-championship-material-wwe-anymore.html


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I swear internet wrestling fans are never happy. 

IWF: "WWE does the some old thing, the same people get opportunities at title, we want new matchups". 

WWE: Kofi got hot momentum replacing Mustafa, let's see if fans will respond to this.

IWF: Kofi doesn't deserve that spot! It should be Orton! Or AJ Styles! Or Samoa Joe! Or Kevin Owens! They'll never be stars like Austin if they don't get the title! 

Kofi definitely has earned this match, that much at the very least. He's always been talented in the ring, he's improved is mic skills since being with Big E and Xavier, he doesn't give the company any bad PR like some guys, and their merch sales. At the very least, Kofi has earned this 1 on 1 match for the WWE Title at Wrestlemania. 

Should he win, no. Rowan should interfere and the feud should go on to the next PPV with the best story that a New Day member and DB can have. "Captain Planet vs Consumerism" Tell me you wouldn't like a DB promo talking about how bad Booty O's are for kids as cereal.


----------



## Mahmenn

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Broski_woowoowoo said:


> I swear internet wrestling fans are never happy.
> 
> IWF: "WWE does the some old thing, the same people get opportunities at title, we want *new matchups*".
> 
> WWE: Kofi got hot momentum replacing *Mustafa*, let's see if fans will respond to this.
> 
> IWF: Kofi doesn't deserve that spot! It should be Orton! Or AJ Styles! Or Samoa Joe! Or Kevin Owens! They'll never be stars like Austin if they don't get the title!


The guy is literally a fresh face.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

* Reposting these two snips that showcase why Kofi haters are just out of touch* 

Oh I don't know, how about the fact that he's the leader of the most popular stable WWE has had in years in terms of merchandise sales, crowd reactions and social media following?

Kofi has also been over for his entire wrestling career. 

People been saying the New Day should enter the main event and people been saying that in the Fortnite Era, a group of characters like the New Day is what actually resonates with most people. Sorry if some of y'all are just out of touch

Maybe you don't get it but projecting your opinion onto the whole audience just makes you look dumb



HugoCortez said:


> I've also noticed how most wrestling fans, not only on this site, seem to be gen-xers stuck in the late 80s and the 90s, so it's not surprising to see them being against "colorful" (and I mean it in the truest sense of the term, not the as in "somewhat eccentric/extremely assertive" one that most wrestling fans use) personas who display tongue in cheek irreverence and the general presentation and aesthetics of the show moving to bright multi colors and some variant of electronic music a la vaporwave, trap and sort of stuff, which is what actually resonates with the youngs nowadays rather than nu metal, grunge, reversed caps, leather jackets and flanel shirts. And this is coming from an out of touch milennial who prefers stuff from the the babyboomer and gen-x generations and hates games like LoL and Fortnite...but then again, early milennials (85-91) from Spain like myself are basically delayed gen-exers in all but name due to the pre-internet cultural gap that was still prevalent in some developed countries.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I been behind Kofi since 2009, the man has worked his ass for where as many more privileged wrestlers in better positions have cried and went home.

If you have been a fan of Kofi like I have for this long, this moment has been a long time coming and I am welcoming it with open arms. Kofi deserves this.


----------



## P Thriller

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Yea I personally don't really get it either. I like Kofi, but he has never been world champion material to me. People are cheering him because it is something different and that is basically it. He is bringing nothing different to the table that he hasn't brough the last decade. It isn't a Becky Lynch situation where she actually changed her attitude and personality. 

At the same time though, If Jinder Mahal can be WWE Champion, then all bets are off. I won't be upset to see Kofi win it and the WWE championship is never on a black man so that is something too. But it won't really excite me all that much. I would love to see Kofi win it and then have Big E or Xavier woods turn on him out of jealousy to start his first feud as champion, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Calico Jack

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I'm more bothered by this bullshit mentality of 'He's been here for a long time, therefore he deserves a run with the world title'. It's even part of the angle now.
Belts should not be a participation trophy, in or out of kayfabe.


----------



## Jam

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

They can never win with you people lol

Just enjoy the ride for his longevity token


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Mahmenn said:


> The guy is literally a fresh face.


He got hurt. Blame Randy. Kofi is a fresh face to the Main Event scene in WWE as well. Mustafa will get his time.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Calico Jack said:


> I'm more bothered by this bullshit mentality of 'He's been here for a long time, therefore he deserves a run with the world title'. It's even part of the angle now.
> Belts should not be a participation trophy, in or out of kayfabe.


No. The angle is that he's been in WWE for 11 years and has never gotten a 1 on 1 opportunity for the WWE Title. That is all that is being said from the WWE.


----------



## Calico Jack

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Broski_woowoowoo said:


> No. The angle is that he's been in WWE for 11 years and has never gotten a 1 on 1 opportunity for the WWE Title. That is all that is being said from the WWE.


You don't hear the commentary talking about how he's earned a title shot BECAUSE he's been there for a long time? Because I've heard Byron bring it up multiple times and it makes me want to jab a fork into my balls.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

There's also the idea that, for fans who remember it, Kofi was on the verge of a ME push a decade ago, until Randy Orton threw a b***h fit and torpedoed it. And WWE has been alluding to that during this as well. So there's this idea of "they're finally doing what they should have done 10 years ago."


----------



## SpikeDudley

Calico Jack said:


> You don't hear the commentary talking about how he's earned a title shot BECAUSE he's been there for a long time? Because I've heard Byron bring it up multiple times and it makes me want to jab a fork into my balls.


Kayfaybe he deserves it because he’s probably the strongest booked non champ on SDL right now. He has recent pin fall victories over most of the upper mid card the past few weeks.

NonKayfaybe he is consistently one of the most over acts in the WWE and has been for a long time. New Day merch easily outsells most other wrestlers merch since the group formed five years ago. 

He outsells, out draws, and out pops anyone else on the roster, including IWC darlings Samoa Joe and AJ Styles. Absolutely no one else deserves this more than Kofi right now.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I'm fine with Kofi getting a shot. But let it be generic.

This is two wrestlers that the WWE is forcing into the storylines and down our throats for WM. Kofi and Becky. Kofi should have fought at Fastlane for the belt. Done and over with. Win great, loss fine .. move on to the next opponent for Daniel. As far as Becky, she should be fighting Asuka at WM. She has no business fighting Charlotte(for the 800th time) or Ronda. PERIOD


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Calico Jack said:


> I'm more bothered by this bullshit mentality of 'He's been here for a long time, therefore he deserves a run with the world title'. It's even part of the angle now.
> Belts should not be a participation trophy, in or out of kayfabe.





Calico Jack said:


> You don't hear the commentary talking about how he's earned a title shot BECAUSE he's been there for a long time? Because I've heard Byron bring it up multiple times and it makes me want to jab a fork into my balls.


You literally are saying two different things. Getting a run with the title and getting a title shot are completely different. They are only saying that he deserves the opportunity/match.


----------



## Himiko

*I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I think they support him because he’s become a dark horse, rising up out of nowhere by replacing Mustafa in the gauntlet match/elimination chamber. Plus he’s an underdog, and the fans love an underdog. 

And yes he’s worked his ass off for 11 years, his performance in the gauntlet match may have made him more relevant and brought it to the attention of the fans more. If Kofi had been nowhere near the WWE title picture it wouldn’t have really made sense to support him for WWE champion 

Plus would it be fair to say a part of it may be fans kinda trying to assert their dominance by trying to control the narrative and force WWE to go with someone they don’t wanna go with? Just thinking out loud here


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

He's new, but he's familiar as well.

People will always be interested in something new, and Kofi in the main event scene is that.

But what people keep missing or just ignoring because it doesn't comply with their agenda is the fact that he's been around for 11 years. People have gotten use to him in their wrestling lives. So when he's screaming at AJ "Fight Me! It's been 11 Years!" that sticks, and that makes you want to root for the guy.

People also keep labeling this as just another underdog story. It is that, but more importantly this is a grizzled veteran story. A guy who people know and respect and now that they've seen what he can do in the top spot, they're going all the way with him, which is exactly what they should do.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Also some people need to stop using the term "forcing them down the people's throats" when it comes to Kofi and Becky, they're ORGANICALLY over. Most fans WANT to see them, that's literally the OPPOSITE of "forcing someone down the fan's throats."


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Whats funny is that most people who dont want Kofi want Samoa Joe... why is exactly are these people for Samoa Joe but against Kofi winning the title? From business, storyline and fan support standpoint what justifies Samoa getting this stop over Kofi?

Kofi has a ton of fan support, moves merch with the New Day,and the timing is right. What more can you want?


----------



## Ger

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

To answer the topic question:
Vince wants to proof a point. The McMahons can generate heat anytime and get over any superstar as face. In this thinking the WWE brand with the McMahons is the superstar, not some lame wrestlers, which they can replace anytime.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I will admit that, personally, I'm sick of WWE's inability to book a babyface who isn't an "underdog." Seriously all three of their top faces right now are being booked that way, they DO NOT know how to book faces any other way, it's obvious at this point.

Just like, when they struck gold with the Austin vs. McMahon stuff, they spent the next 20+ years running that idea into the ground.* Well now it's "we struck gold with Daniel Bryan going into WrestleMania 30, so lets book EVERY babyface like that from now on."* And they've run that into the ground at this point for me as well.* Becky, Kofi, and Seth are all "underdogs" and cliché "WWE underdogs" at that, and lord is it getting tiresome.

And the worst part is, given WWE's track record, there's no guarantee that there will even be a good payoff for it all in the end.

BUT, the simple fact is that Kofi is organically really over now. So, why not see how far you can run with this? Take advantage when an opportunity presents itself.

Also the SDL main event scene cannot continue to just be AJ, Bryan, Randy, and maybe Owens over and over and over again. As good as those guys are, they need to changes/freshen things up a bit.


----------



## Chris90

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

He's apart of New Day, one of the most consistently over acts in recent years, he was always going to receive positive support.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*Another anti-kofi kind of thread here. unk2*_


S.O.S


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

It’s something different, the New Day is loved and Kofi has been around forever. Think it’s mostly for the last one though, these days long time midcarders have huge crowds behind them. I can understand the people who want something different but would he same people be going hard for Ali if he was never hurt and in the match?


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

Well the Authority did this type of stuff to Daniel Bryan and look how over he got.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

100% Kofi is winning at Mania. 

I'm personally convinced Brock will Retain against Seth.

To be honest Kofi should have won at Elimination Chamber with Bryan winning it back by Fastlane. 

Then you have Owens and Ali return at Fastlane and your Mania Triple Threat is set. Bryan is champ going into mania and you still had your feel good organic Kofi moment with him as champ.


----------



## Inside Cradle

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

WWE are too often accused of not giving the crowd what they want, so with Kofi being super popular they're giving people what they want by inserting him into the picture.

The story isn't over yet. They still have a couple more weeks of TV to tell and they want to keep the angle hot to keep people tuning in, so I'll give them a pass until it's done.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

*KOFI KOFI KOFI*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

*KOFI KOFI KOFI*


----------



## JustAName

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



StylesClash90 said:


> People like to believe in the impossible so we have the Kofi deal after all these years being a Midcard mainstay finally get his main event push but tbf it's probably going to be a transitional reign just so he can still call himself a former world champion.


That's probably what will happen, but he has earned that moment, that big win and to have been the champion. The people also want it, which is quite evident. The thing is though, I don't think WWE should give Kofi a super short reign if they want to get him back to mid card, give him a couple of PPV defenses before losing it at SS or something. 

If they just screw him out of it instantly, people are not gonna be happy about it, because at this point people have invested so much emotion and care for the guy that we might have a new DB situation on our hands if they have him lose it on lets say the following Smackdown after mania


----------



## bradatar

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

When Brock squashes Seth I am going to mark so hard. Kofi is winning people I have zero idea how anyone can think otherwise.


----------



## llj

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

They're putting more effort into Kofi means he has a good chance of winning. More than Seth at this point who is getting no real personal story build


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



llj said:


> They're putting more effort into Kofi means he has a good chance of winning. More than Seth at this point who is getting no real personal story build


 roman coming back this early was the worse thing for seth, now vince will hold off on anyone beating brock until Roman can conquer the beast.

Brock is retaining, and Kofi and Becky are winning.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

After last night, Kofi HAS to win imo. It's no longer an option I think, same with Becky for that matter. You don't do all of this, and jerk the fans around this much with those two, only for the "payoff" to be them losing in the end. People will maybe never trust you again if you do that, or at least it'll take a lot to earn back their trust.


----------



## elidrakefan76

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

They're obviously mainly behind him because he's black and blacks are shoved down the throat of the masses on tv constantly these days. It's the same reason why R-Truth is so over especially when on-screen with Carmella. If both were white, they would get the reaction of Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas.

Big E would make a better black world champ because he is a solid wrestler and showed his charisma even back before New Day when he was paired in the past with Dolph Ziggler. Kofi is athletic and pulls off some impressive moves but he isn't that charismatic. Saying "Bay-bee" at the top of his lungs all the time doesn't count.


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Because Randy Orton or AJ styles being the champion again would be so much more interesting wouldn't it? :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



elidrakefan76 said:


> They're obviously mainly behind him because he's black and blacks are shoved down the throat of the masses on tv constantly these days. It's the same reason why R-Truth is so over especially when on-screen with Carmella. If both were white, they would get the reaction of Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas.
> 
> Big E would make a better black world champ because he is a solid wrestler and showed his charisma even back before New Day when he was paired in the past with Dolph Ziggler. Kofi is athletic and pulls off some impressive moves but he isn't that charismatic. Saying "Bay-bee" at the top of his lungs all the time doesn't count.


R-Truth is over because he's charismatic and entertaining. He's always been over. He was a main eventer in TNA and he's been over during his entire 2nd run in WWE. He's been given ridiculous gimmicks like talking to imaginary friends and not knowing where he is and he's made the most of it every time.

Bobby Lashley and Lio Rush are black. You can hear a pin drop during their entrance, during their promos and during their matches. So no the fans don't just cheer people because they're black.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Unorthodox said:


> Because Randy Orton or AJ styles being the champion again would be so much more interesting wouldn't it? :lmao


The Miz, Kevin Owens or Samoa Joe should be champion.


----------



## hsb3092

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

would love to see kofi as champ


----------



## hsb3092

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

hope not


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Will Kofi get Booker T'd?*

They're clearly investing a lot in Bryan right now and Kofi wasn't even supposed to be in this spot originally so there's that.

But now that Kofi's gotten so over and after the angle they pulled last night, it's hard to not see him winning. Plus, WWE's next Saudi show is coming up after Mania. And if Bryan's not going again, they might take the title off him before that.


----------



## headstar

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*

If this was WCW under Bill Watts, I could see Kofi winning the title. But this is WWE we're talking about. Even IF Vince is thinking of putting the title on Kofi (doubt it), Vince's right hand men Pritchard, Hayes and HHH will probably talk Vince out of it like with Ahmed Johnson and Booker T. Using the same "America is not ready for a black WWE champion" excuse.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



headstar said:


> If this was WCW under Bill Watts, I could see Kofi winning the title. But this is WWE we're talking about. Even IF Vince is thinking of putting the title on Kofi (doubt it), Vince's right hand men Pritchard, Hayes and HHH will probably talk Vince out of it like with Ahmed Johnson and Booker T. Using the same "America is not ready for a black WWE champion" excuse.


That would be true if the WWE title was the #1 belt within the company. But the #1 Belt is always on Raw. And the Universal Championship is the "face of the company", title. So the WWE title has been relegated to World Heavyweight Championship status. So technically, giving Kofi the WWE title isn't a taxing issue like it would have in the past. Because it's not the #1 belt for the company.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

People are mad Kofi is a getting a shot because he's black .Simple.
You guys ain't slick with your blaming of "SJWs" and all that jazz


----------



## Nut Tree

*Kofi Storyline Theory*

If you have noticed, Kofi Kingston has had all of this shit happen to him yet he remains silent. The only thing Kofi has said, was asking Vince what he needed to do in order to get his spot. He is telling the story through facial expressions and emotions. 

With all of the screwjobs and the losing that Kofi has been enduring during this journey to get to WM. I believe this is setting up for a Kofi Kingston Pipebomb/Occupy Smackdown moment in the next week or so. Where Kofi finally unleashes this built up frustration and rage. Which adds depth to his character and a shock to everyone watching because Kofi has never been this way before.

And that pipebowb is what Vince McMahon has been waiting for. That explains Vince's obsession with Screwing over Kofi. Every single face of the company has that edge to them. And in order to be the face of the company; I need to see that edge. "Kofi, a few weeks ago you asked me what you needed to do! This... this is what you needed to do!"

Vince grants Kofi that match at WM! 

And it sets up the rest of the storyline where Kofi and Daniel Bryan can have physical altercations. Which is what we also need to see...


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



elidrakefan76 said:


> They're obviously mainly behind him because he's black and blacks are shoved down the throat of the masses on tv constantly these days. It's the same reason why R-Truth is so over especially when on-screen with Carmella. If both were white, they would get the reaction of Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas.
> 
> Big E would make a better black world champ because he is a solid wrestler and showed his charisma even back before New Day when he was paired in the past with Dolph Ziggler. Kofi is athletic and pulls off some impressive moves but he isn't that charismatic. Saying "Bay-bee" at the top of his lungs all the time doesn't count.


This guy again... Your posts are always super negative when it comes to black people or pointing out that someone is only over because their black. What’s ths deal with that? What did black people do to you?

Kofi’s overness has little to do with his skin color and people who see things that way are out of touch with society


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*

This is just a modified version of Bryans WM30 push so it's really not interesting. Another rehashed, predictable storyline. 



You won't get ratings boosts from repeating stuff. Same downfall they will have with the womens title matches seeing as their working towards two triple threat matches for them.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



NotGuilty said:


> This is just a modified version of Bryans WM30 push so it's really not interesting. Another rehashed, predictable storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't get ratings boosts from repeating stuff. Same downfall they will have with the womens title matches seeing as their working towards two triple threat matches for them.


WWE watches social media more than tv ratings. And when you have Kofi trending every week. And you have fans emotionally invested.. WWE knows how important this storyline is... And you might not be invested. But Majority of WWE universe is.. sorry bud

And BTW, Daniel Bryan's storyline was driven by social media as well back in 2014. And a lot of ppl are aware of the WWE title's history and lack there of, of having black representation. So this storyline is bigger than you might fail to see.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



NotGuilty said:


> This is just a modified version of Bryans WM30 push so it's really not interesting. Another rehashed, predictable storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't get ratings boosts from repeating stuff. Same downfall they will have with the womens title matches seeing as their working towards two triple threat matches for them.


Lets be honest... you wont be getting ratings boosts from anything. People are invested so why worry about ratings right now? WWE will not have another boom period unless a miracle happens so why not support the people your loyal fans are getting behind


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*

Mark Henry had the title, Booker T. Worthy of their runs.

I mean were they really supposed to put a top belt on someone like Darren Young? Titus? Xaiver? 

Big E deserves a world title run. That's about all I see

Kofi could have a solid run with the U.S title.

I do not support or agree with his push, I don't see him as a guy who could stay at the top of the card.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



ObsoleteMule said:


> Lets be honest... you wont be getting ratings boosts from anything. People are invested so why worry about ratings right now? WWE will not have another boom period unless a miracle happens so why not support the people your loyal fans are getting behind



They will need to produce on smackdown with Fox running things.


----------



## Nothing Finer

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*

I could see them going with something like that. Kevin Owens beat Vince senseless and Vince immediately gave him a title shot when he returned from injury. He also demanded that level of aggression from Styles which never seemed to go anywhere. I think it'd make more sense if he just smashed Vince than a protest or promo but it seems like it has to be something in that direction.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



NotGuilty said:


> Mark Henry had the title, Booker T. Worthy of their runs.
> 
> I mean were they really supposed to put a top belt on someone like Darren Young? Titus? Xaiver?
> 
> Big E deserves a world title run. That's about all I see
> 
> Kofi could have a solid run with the U.S title.
> 
> I do not support or agree with his push, I don't see him as a guy who could stay at the top of the card.


Mark Henry never had the WWE title? He was World Heavyweight Champion.

And I'm getting the troll vibe from you so... I'll move on... great talking to you though man


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*

Nah. Vince is playing the evil boss, the evil boss isn't going to be swayed by an employee going off. The roster will probably threaten to strike unless he gets the shot, so Vince has to cave. 

Kofi will have the same character, but he'll win at WrestleMania. Vince will pay off Big E to turn on Kofi, Big E will take the title off Kofi, Big E will be Vinces guy, and Kofi will chase Big E until SummerSlam when he wins the title from Big E, effectively wasting the entire year until they go to Fox. At which point, a bigger star will win the title going into the launch and Kofi will go back to doing midcard shit.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



NotGuilty said:


> They will need to produce on smackdown with Fox running things.


You mean Disney running things..


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



Nut Tree said:


> Mark Henry never had the WWE title? He was World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> And I'm getting the troll vibe from you so... I'll move on... great talking to you though man


So are you saying that the Heavyweight Championship was not the top title for that show? It was a World title. It's the same damn thing.


It was the number 1 belt on that show and he held it. Had he been wrestling in the last few years he would have had a WWE Title but it was the same value so I am not sure where the disconnect for you is. 

:tenay

Call me a troll because you don't count the World Heavyweight Title as a main even title hno


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah. Vince is playing the evil boss, the evil boss isn't going to be swayed by an employee going off. The roster will probably threaten to strike unless he gets the shot, so Vince has to cave.
> 
> Kofi will have the same character, but he'll win at WrestleMania. Vince will pay off Big E to turn on Kofi, Big E will take the title off Kofi, Big E will be Vinces guy, and Kofi will chase Big E until SummerSlam when he wins the title from Big E, effectively wasting the entire year until they go to Fox. At which point, a bigger star will win the title going into the launch and Kofi will go back to doing midcard shit.


They will not break up the New Day to push Big E. New Day is vinces cash cow. I dont think they are planning on having Kofi only as a one month champion. Not after all of the reminders that he's been with the company for 11 years. I think they give Kofi a solid run. And New Day by his side is money. 

If anything, KO turns on Kofi and they start a feud.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



NotGuilty said:


> So are you saying that the Heavyweight Championship was not the top title for that show? It was a World title. It's the same damn thing.
> 
> 
> It was the number 1 belt on that show and he held it. Had he been wrestling in the last few years he would have had a WWE Title but it was the same value so I am not sure where the disconnect for you is.
> 
> :tenay
> 
> Call me a troll because you don't count the World Heavyweight Title as a main even title hno


I don't want this thread to be about race, dude. I dont want this thread closed. But I have been watching wrestling a long time. I can explain...

Booker T, Mark Henry, were never WWE Champion. They were World Heavyweight champion; which is like being intercontinental champion to the WWE title. The Rock has been vocal that he culturally associates himself with his Samoan roots. He rarely mentions his father or that side of the family. And now, that the Universal championship has taken over at the #1 overall championship in the WWE; the WWE title has been relegated to World Heavyweight Championship level. So even though Kofi is getting his title shot; the WWE title has lost it's prestige. Because to be face of the company means you have to have the #1 belt. And the WWE has never allowed a Dark Skinned wrestler to be champion. 

This is known around the wrestling world. And it's a quiet issue that many people have been complaining about. Those who have worked for Vince; etc. This is also what CM Punk often openly criticized Vince and the WWE about. The "invisible" brass rings concept. Where Vince plays politics and tells wrestlers what they want to hear; to keep them happy. Knowing that they will never get their shot. This is a scripted business. No one can take anything. All you have is a resume and your ability to control backstage politics. And Black wrestlers usually don't carry a voice that powerful.

And please understand, this is not reverse racism. This isn't another black conspiracy. This is a unspoken thing that exist and it's not made public because of how protected the WWE is about their image.﻿


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah. Vince is playing the evil boss, the evil boss isn't going to be swayed by an employee going off. The roster will probably threaten to strike unless he gets the shot, so Vince has to cave.
> 
> Kofi will have the same character, but he'll win at WrestleMania. Vince will pay off Big E to turn on Kofi, Big E will take the title off Kofi, Big E will be Vinces guy, and Kofi will chase Big E until SummerSlam when he wins the title from Big E, effectively wasting the entire year until they go to Fox. At which point, a bigger star will win the title going into the launch and Kofi will go back to doing midcard shit.




This is sad but literally the most likely scenario. I really think breaking up New Day is so stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*

Kofi sat at the knee of the master.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*

I would actually like to see. I need to see a fiery passionate promo from Kofi, and a good one.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



Nut Tree said:


> They will not break up the New Day to push Big E. New Day is vinces cash cow. I dont think they are planning on having Kofi only as a one month champion. Not after all of the reminders that he's been with the company for 11 years. I think they give Kofi a solid run. And New Day by his side is money.
> 
> If anything, KO turns on Kofi and they start a feud.


I could see a decent run with Kofi featuring a heel turn with The New Day desperately trying to hold on to the belt. The New Day were awesome heels so i’d love to see them go down that route eventually


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



Nut Tree said:


> I don't want this thread to be about race, dude. I dont want this thread closed. But I have been watching wrestling a long time. I can explain...
> 
> 
> 
> Booker T, Mark Henry, were never WWE Champion. They were World Heavyweight champion; which is like being intercontinental champion to the WWE title. The Rock has been vocal that he culturally associates himself with his Samoan roots. He rarely mentions his father or that side of the family. And now, that the Universal championship has taken over at the #1 overall championship in the WWE; the WWE title has been relegated to World Heavyweight Championship level. So even though Kofi is getting his title shot; the WWE title has lost it's prestige. Because to be face of the company means you have to have the #1 belt. And the WWE has never allowed a Dark Skinned wrestler to be champion.
> 
> 
> 
> This is known around the wrestling world. And it's a quiet issue that many people have been complaining about. Those who have worked for Vince; etc. This is also what CM Punk often openly criticized Vince and the WWE about. The "invisible" brass rings concept. Where Vince plays politics and tells wrestlers what they want to hear; to keep them happy. Knowing that they will never get their shot. This is a scripted business. No one can take anything. All you have is a resume and your ability to control backstage politics. And Black wrestlers usually don't carry a voice that powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> And please understand, this is not reverse racism. This isn't another black conspiracy. This is a unspoken thing that exist and it's not made public because of how protected the WWE is about their image.﻿




The Rock literally squashed this last night on Twitter because people were arguing about it. The Rock does, and always has, identified as half Samoan and half BLACK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

To me is really fun, and when I waste my time watching wrestling I want to have fun. Also, this is organic, not some monster push from the get go so feels special in this era of overpushed people. Daniel Bryan and Vince McMahon deserves a lot of praise also doing their best to make this interesting. Is a new face on the main event and also, don't forget that he is a really good wrestler and a natural babyface. 

I don't care at all about Seth vs Lesnar and I still want Becky to win, but to me, this is my main event of Wrestlemania, even if is not closing it.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*



Nut Tree said:


> I don't want this thread to be about race, dude. I dont want this thread closed. But I have been watching wrestling a long time. I can explain...
> 
> Booker T, Mark Henry, were never WWE Champion. They were World Heavyweight champion; which is like being intercontinental champion to the WWE title. The Rock has been vocal that he culturally associates himself with his Samoan roots. He rarely mentions his father or that side of the family. And now, that the Universal championship has taken over at the #1 overall championship in the WWE; the WWE title has been relegated to World Heavyweight Championship level. So even though Kofi is getting his title shot; the WWE title has lost it's prestige. Because to be face of the company means you have to have the #1 belt. And the WWE has never allowed a Dark Skinned wrestler to be champion.
> 
> This is known around the wrestling world. And it's a quiet issue that many people have been complaining about. Those who have worked for Vince; etc. This is also what CM Punk often openly criticized Vince and the WWE about. The "invisible" brass rings concept. Where Vince plays politics and tells wrestlers what they want to hear; to keep them happy. Knowing that they will never get their shot. This is a scripted business. No one can take anything. All you have is a resume and your ability to control backstage politics. And Black wrestlers usually don't carry a voice that powerful.
> 
> And please understand, this is not reverse racism. This isn't another black conspiracy. This is a unspoken thing that exist and it's not made public because of how protected the WWE is about their image.


Not sure why you put this out there... dont you know a large part of WF is a part of that whole “Whites are actually the most oppressed these days and everyone is a SJW sissy” crowd.


----------



## Ace

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> People are mad Kofi is a getting a shot because he's black .Simple.
> You guys ain't slick with your blaming of "SJWs" and all that jazz


 That would fly if most of the same fans weren't big fans of The Rock or Velveteen Dream...


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Because he has a large in built fan base from being part of the the most popular tag team of the last decade, but since he's not really been in the World Title scene in a decade it feels fresh. Also it does't hurt that Smackdown is currently starved of credible babyfaces right now.


----------



## JooJCeeC

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Donnie said:


> I blame this generation, the entitled/SJW generation.
> 
> If they were around during the AE, Austin would be jobbing to Lance Storm so Storm can win the WWE title off HHH at WM.


Exactly. An era where pretty much everything gets over. It's like the current audience with the exception of a certain portion, have been programmed to accept everything that's being put out there. 

I'm just gonna conclude he's getting the push because he's the "flavour of the month" like what someone said. Similar to Jinder Mahal and now Becky Lynch and Kofi. Once WM is over, these individuals are going to be put in a really forgettable place by Vince.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

They arent! Creative is just throwing shit against the wall to see if it sticks, he 86'd everyone significant on the roster minus Aj Styles, that is my primary concern.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Kofi Storyline Theory*

Kofi is not at the level to produce an earth-shattering promo like Punk was.


----------



## RamPaige

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

People have been behind Kofi for years. He's always been able to maintain his popularity and whenever a discussion about what WWE should have been a world champion, Kofi's name has always been brought up. This support isn't anything new at all.

Reading through more of the thread. I'm far from a PC person, but these anti-SJW comments are just ridiculous.


----------



## patpat

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Donnie said:


> WWE, Austin and Rock would have never gotten big if these fans were around back then to dictate who "deserves" what.
> 
> All this crap does is water down the prestige of the title.
> 
> Who's turn is it next to hold the title? R Truth? Curtis Axel? Curt Hawkins?


fuck i agrée! i am over this storyline, does everyone get a title because booo poor underdog? it's a damn title a championship make it look prestigious damnit. putting it on losers like mahal really....
it annoys me, sure I love Kofi he is cool but that doesn't make him "deserve" anything , people like Joe aj randy Ali are better period that's how it is. Daniel Cormier isn't champion because he is a good guy, wwe doesn't put any prestige behind their title


----------



## patpat

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> People are mad Kofi is a getting a shot because he's black .Simple.
> You guys ain't slick with your blaming of "SJWs" and all that jazz


i am black and Bryan winning at mania would be great for me, your point? 
because besides my skin color I look at the facts in term o wrestling. and no he is not championship material, so can WE PLEASE , please stop the whole race card now? it's oppressing as fuck , people have the right to not be into someone black because they just don't think he is competent. not everyone should like us, period , that's bullshit on your part


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

I'm interested to know why does KO deserve to be Champion? Why does Ali deserve to be Champion? Why does Styles deserve to be Champion? 

Why does Kofi not deserve to be Champion?

Thats the big one.

Why does Kofi not deserve to be Champion, or not deserve to be in the Title picture?

Does he not work hard enough?

Is he not passionate enough?

Is he not dedicated enough?

Why does Kofi not deserve this?

Is it because he's been a midcarder and tag team guy for so long? 

We all know this is fake right? A Wrestlers status on the card, or position in the company is not reflective of their talents. Thats why a guy like Roman Reigns can be the FOTC, and a guy like Dolph Ziggler is a career jobber.

Realistically, if you drop all the biases, and all the cliche wrestling fan rhetoric/logic Kofi Kingston probably *deserves* this more than any of the guys that people are raging about not getting Kofi's spot. Because yeah Kofi has been around for a long time in the WWE now, he's busted his ass there, he's worked his ass off, he's been dicked around for years, he's gone through alot in the WWE to get where he is now. He's earned opportunities in the WWE bubble. He's stepped up every single time he's been given the chance. He's involved in all of The New Days best matches. He's had countless good-great singles matches over his WWE run. He's always been over. He can cut a promo (I know this is a negative to many fans thesedays though). He's charismatic. He's entertaining. 

You know what WWE needs to stop doing? They need to stop rushing people to the World Title. AJ Styles was World Champ within a year. Seth Rollins was World Champ within two years. Roman Reigns was World Champ within two/three years. Kevin Owens was World Champ within two years. Dean Ambrose was World Champ within three years. Its ridiculous, they push all these guys to the moon right from day one and slap the World Title on them as soon as possible, and usually its before the guy has even had a single memorable feud, or memorable moment, or memorable mid card Title reign. Kofi is a nice change from that, a guy who has had memorable midcard feuds, reigns and moments. A guy who has worked his way up the card as opposed to just immediately being placed at the top because he makes Vince/HHH's dick hard.

But I ask again; *Why does Kofi Kingston not DESERVE this?* Because that's thrown around alot by the fickle, flip flopping living Memes that are so many WF posters. So defend that stance/position, why does Kofi not deserve this push?


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

He's the flavor of the month, just like Fandango, Damien Mizdow, Bad News Barrett, etc. People want him pushed but in a few months nobody will be talking about him. We have a lot of these wrestlers every year, the only difference is WWE is crazy enough to actually push the flavor of the month this time for some reason, usually they're smart enough not to push them.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> People are mad Kofi is a getting a shot because he's black .Simple.
> You guys ain't slick with your blaming of "SJWs" and all that jazz


SJW is codeword for "The top guy/president/leader/manager/owner isn't a white guy like me, so I'm pissed and gonna cry 'affirmative action/welfare' because they obviously didn't earn it".


----------



## llj

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



Nut Tree said:


> That would be true if the WWE title was the #1 belt within the company. But the #1 Belt is always on Raw. And the Universal Championship is the "face of the company", title. So the WWE title has been relegated to World Heavyweight Championship status. So technically, giving Kofi the WWE title isn't a taxing issue like it would have in the past. Because it's not the #1 belt for the company.


Yep, if people haven't noticed, Smackdown is the brand where they have all sorts of oddball champions. I guarantee there is no way a trio of Daniel Bryan, Asuka and Samoa Joe would currently be champions on RAW right now.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I Don't Get Why Vince Is Making Kofi Do All These Things To Lose At Wrestlemania?*



llj said:


> Yep, if people haven't noticed, Smackdown is the brand where they have all sorts of oddball champions. I guarantee there is no way a trio of Daniel Bryan, Asuka and Samoa Joe would currently be champions on RAW right now.


And this is why Smackdown is a much better show than Raw, well one reason anyways


----------



## SpikeDudley

WalkingInMemphis said:


> SJW is codeword for "The top guy/president/leader/manager/owner isn't a white guy like me, so I'm pissed and gonna cry 'affirmative action/welfare' because they obviously didn't earn it".


Bingo.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

People will always do mental gymnastics around here to support their fake outrage that their favorite isn't in the spot of someone they dislike/don't care about. Would I prefer KO in the feud and winning at Mania because he's my favorite? Hell ya! But that doesn't mean I'll start all this bullshit broken logic about how he doesn't deserve it, and he doesn't have real fans or any of that other non-sense some are spewing. We get it, you don't like Kofi and you rather your favorite be there. Really no need to discredit the guy and make up all these false narratives to make you feel better. 

TL/DR - Kofi is over right now, and they are pushing a story line that caught fire. Get over it.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> SJW is codeword for "The top guy/president/leader/manager/owner isn't a white guy like me, so I'm pissed and gonna cry 'affirmative action/welfare' because they obviously didn't earn it".


I blows my mind that people out here still think like that. At this point the anti-sjw crowd are bigger crybabies than the sjw crowd. And at least SJW cry about inclusion, the anti-sjw crowd is all about exclusion and maintinf the status quo. 

Does it really heart your heart so bad to see a black guy hold a prop title on a SCRIPTED tv show? What would Kofi have to do to earn a title shot? Does he have to lose to Brock Lesnar a couple times like Samoa Joe and Braun Strowman?


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

WWE has ignored the people so often (Strowman, Joe, etc.) and for so long that, when they finally listen to the audience, it's actually disconcerting to some.

He got over and is getting pushed as a result. Last time I checked, that's kinda how it was always supposed to work, and I'm fine with it, even if I'm not the biggest Kofi fan in the world.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Donnie said:


> I blame this generation, the entitled/SJW generation.
> 
> If they were around during the AE, Austin would be jobbing to Lance Storm so Storm can win the WWE title off HHH at WM.





nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> These smarks would have been cheerleading for Maven to become undisputed champion.


*Actually, by comparison, The New Day might as well be like the DX of this era since they are one of the top 5 drawing/merch selling acts in the company, therefore, it actually makes sense to throw the WWE Title on one of them. It's not like someone is a Lance Storm or a Maven, the act is already a proven draw, so to be honest, they're capitalizing off an audience that's already there. Yeah Kofi was a mid-carder during his singles career, but he joined a tag team that skyrocketed to a moneymaking act. So it's logical.*


----------



## Ace

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> SJW is codeword for "The top guy/president/leader/manager/owner isn't a white guy like me, so I'm pissed and gonna cry 'affirmative action/welfare' because they obviously didn't earn it".


 I belong to a minority group lmao and I'm still sick of it. Keep spinning those wheels.



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Actually, by comparison, The New Day might as well be like the DX of this era since they are one of the top 5 drawing/merch selling acts in the company, therefore, it actually makes sense to throw the WWE Title on one of them. It's not like someone is a Lance Storm or a Maven, the act is already a proven draw, so to be honest, they're capitalizing off an audience that's already there. Yeah Kofi was a mid-carder during his singles career, but he joined a tag team that skyrocketed to a moneymaking act. So it's logical.*


 DX had HHH and HBK, not the same circumstances at fucking all and you know it. Chyna had more singles success than 2 thirds of New Day.

It would be the equivalent of pushing Big Ass Billy Gun to the main event of WM if we're looking for an appropriate DX comparison.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Donnie said:


> I belong to a minority group lmao and I'm still sick of it. Keep spinning those wheels.
> 
> DX had HHH and HBK, not the same circumstances at fucking all and you know it. Chyna had more singles success than 2 thirds of New Day.


Haha yeah sure


----------



## Ace

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



SpikeDudley said:


> Haha yeah sure


 You think I'm a white European? :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Ultimately, Kofi is getting pushed because he got over. He's not getting pushed and then getting over. He got thrust into a spot that the fans reacted positively too, so he's being pushed.

Thats how Pro Wrestling is meant to work. Wrestlers get over and then get pushed, WWE normally do it backwards.

No ones bothered to try and say how Kofi Kingston doesn't deserve this push though. Back up your position.



Reptilian said:


> He's the flavor of the month, just like Fandango, Damien Mizdow, Bad News Barrett, etc. People want him pushed but in a few months nobody will be talking about him. We have a lot of these wrestlers every year, the only difference is WWE is crazy enough to actually push the flavor of the month this time for some reason, usually they're smart enough not to push them.


Becky Lynch is a flavour of the month as well, should they not push her?

Daniel Bryan is a flavour of the month also, should they not push him?

That's just how popularity goes, no one stays super over forever, no matter how good someone is their popularity eventually wanes. 

Do you know why people stopped talking about Sandow, Barrett, Fandango, etc? Because the WWE buried them or basically refused to even put them on TV so the fans got the message and gave up on that wrestler.

Its refreshing to see the WWE push someone when they get over, normally the WWE punishes people like Kofi and quickly buries them. This is a nice change from that, and a nice change from the status quo in the WWE where the Main Event scene is made up entirely of hand picked guys who are pushed to the moon from day one.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Donnie said:


> I belong to a minority group lmao and I'm still sick of it. Keep spinning those wheels.
> 
> DX had HHH and HBK, not the same circumstances at fucking all and you know it. Chyna had more singles success than 2 thirds of New Day.
> 
> It would be the equivalent of pushing Big Ass Billy Gun to the main event of WM if we're looking for an appropriate DX comparison.


*Um...no? Also, HHH wasn't even considered a main eventer even IN DX and wasn't considered a main eventer at all until he betrayed X-Pac in 99. A lot of people said Triple H was just a mid-carder and nothing else and lead an upper-mid-card version of DX in 98. Vince McMahon was completely against Triple H moving above the IC title picture back then. Even though DX in 1998 was so beloved as heels, they turned face and people started to want pushes for the likes of Triple H and X-Pac and even Chyna and she was just a bodyguard. New Day, have been the most over stable in WWE outside of The Shield and by comparison, it's time to give them their due just like it was time to give DX their due. Rock and Austin already had their goes, so it was time to give Triple H a go, because he was in the hottest stable in the company and hadn't had a world title push that he should have had. New Day by comparison also draws at the same top 5 spot as DX did, so no, they're not pushing some random mid-carder, they're pushing one of the hottest acts in the company FOR YEARS to move past the tag titles and go into the WWE title picture.*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> People are mad Kofi is a getting a shot because he's black .Simple.
> You guys ain't slick with your blaming of "SJWs" and all that jazz


I wanted MVP to win the title, but go ahead and cry racism as if Kofi isn't boring as fuck. Kofi is better than plenty of white champions, but he still sucks. You guys act like if Randy Orton was black, he isn't suddenly Randy Orton anymore, now it's purely a race issue and has nothing to do with being totally ill equipped for this spot.

You know, it's funny, some of the people who get accused of "racism" because they don't want Kofi to get a title shot are big fans of Velveteen Dream. I'd like to see how you square that logic up.

PS, Wakanda Forever. :blackpanther1


----------



## Clique

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

WWE listened to the fans and are giving us what we want. Couldn't be happier right now.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Strike Force said:


> WWE has ignored the people so often (Strowman, Joe, etc.) and for so long that, when they finally listen to the audience, it's actually disconcerting to some.
> 
> He got over and is getting pushed as a result. Last time I checked, that's kinda how it was always supposed to work, and I'm fine with it, even if I'm not the biggest Kofi fan in the world.


This is how I feel too tbh. No problem with him beating Bryan for the title at Mania, and I even prefer Bryan as a talent over him. Plus, he's been with the company FOREVER, it's time he got rewarded for it imo.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Yeah, I'm sure all the fans in the arena that night during the first gauntlet match got together and decided "Let's start a social movement and cheer for Kofi!"

He's always been entertaining, has a cool moveset and pretty much overlooked the last half dozen years partially because he says the least of the three New Day guys. Fans appreciate him as part of the show. It's very similar to Becky when she was a supporting player but getting as many cheers as the chosen few. 

I'm not all in on Kofi winning the belt right now, but as a long term storyline I think there's something there.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Kofi should win the title, it's refreshingly different in modern WWE to have a different guy on the top.


----------



## #BestForBusiness

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

As others have said, I'm all for it just because it's something different and it's refreshing. When Jinder Mahal first won the WWE Title, I was in shock and disbelief, but a part of me was also okay with it at first because it was something completely different. Obviously it bombed as time went on, but at first it was pure shock.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

The simple fact that we are going to have a champion that isn't another boring generic white guy is enough of a reason in itself for Kofi to be champion. Even if it's for a little bit.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



#BestForBusiness said:


> As others have said, I'm all for it just because it's something different and it's refreshing. When Jinder Mahal first won the WWE Title, I was in shock and disbelief, but a part of me was also okay with it at first because it was something completely different. Obviously it bombed as time went on, but at first it was pure shock.


The big difference being nobody goes to a show saying "Boy, I hope Jinder Mahal is there and wrestling tonight!".


----------



## Deathiscoming

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

This Kofi guy sucks way worse than I previously had thought. I watched the segment with Vince from the week before and dude completely sucks on the mic with his whiny ass voice, and impoverishment plastered on his whiny fucking face. And THAT'S who people want(supposedly) as their next WWE champion? Like seriously? 

And then the gauntlet match:lol. Dude shouldn't have been booked to beat Cesaro, Sheamus and Rowan CLEAN, let alone the next two. Not only is this storyline stupid, but they have the most undeserving, atrocious, horrible guy in that spot. And you know the funny thing? CESARO is right there :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*

Mwahahaha, the fact is Kofi isn't believable and neither is DB so I fully understand where OP is coming from. They look like two skinny dorks playing World of Warcraft in their parents basement on a Saturday night. I can't get over they let him beat a menacing looking heel like Joe clean.


----------



## Deathiscoming

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



kingnoth1n said:


> Mwahahaha, the fact is Kofi isn't believable and neither is DB so I fully understand where OP is coming from. They look like two skinny dorks playing World of Warcraft in their parents basement on a Saturday night. I can't get over they let him beat a menacing looking heel like Joe clean.


World of Warcraft :lol

I can't get over the fact that that dork beat Joe clean either, even a damn rollup. 

What bothers me even more is that I wondered whether Cesaro still looked like a beast, and when I watched him in that gauntlet..Holy Fuck, the guy looks like a BEAST, more so than Brock. His shoulders, traps etc. This dude is the most chiselled, beastly guy amongst the only 4 guys who could believably beat Lesnar clean(Roman, Braun and Joe being the other three) and he's LOSING to Kofi? Notwithstanding the fact that Cesaro is superior to the jobber Kofi and most of the roster in most regards, especially in-ring skills. Guy is so awesome I can't believe they waste title matches on skinny-ass Finn Balors and Kofi Kingstons.

Cesaro should've been in this spot right now because Cesaro vs Bryan would be an actual WM-calibre WWE title match. Hell, I wish it was Cesaro vs Brock as well, have been waiting to see this match for years.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Donnie said:


> That would fly if most of the same fans weren't big fans of The Rock or Velveteen Dream...





Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, it's funny, some of the people who get accused of "racism" because they don't want Kofi to get a title shot are big fans of Velveteen Dream. I'd like to see how you square that logic up.


You have no evidence to back this up. 

Furthermore, lots of people admit to be a "fan" of Velveteen and "respect his work" and "love his character" will be the same ones crying "SJW" if he gets a shot 10 years from now (provided he's even on the roster that long).



Tyrion Lannister said:


> PS, Wakanda Forever. :blackpanther1


Lame.


----------



## Adam Cool

When is my Boy Zack Ryder getting the strap, if we are gonna start giving the title as "Rewards" for loyalty then Zack deserves it for the simple fact that he forced the WWE to change their online policies to match modern times


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Adam Cool said:


> When is my Boy Zack Ryder getting the strap, if we are gonna start giving the title as "Rewards" for loyalty then Zack deserves it for the simple fact that he forced the WWE to change their online policies to match modern times


Zack got his title win. He moved up a tier in WWE as well. He wasn't even on tv at the time and went to being a mid-card champ. WWE/Vince did screw him over and not even let him have the belt for more than 24 hours, but that is a different situation. :mj2

Kofi has been a mid-card champ multiple times, a tag team champ multiple times already. Moving him up a tier puts him in the WWE Title/Main Event scene.


----------



## Nut Tree

I read these comments and post. And I just see a bunch of lame ass teenagers and adults trying their best to be edgy and anti anything that they don't relate to. Nerds trying to be edgy is so sad. And social media is nothing more than nerds behind computers trying to be popular through messages and lame jokes/opinions. 

None of you guys bring valid points to an argument/debate. Most of the time, you are fishing for someone to agree with your delusional opinions.


----------



## Nothing Finer

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



prosperwithdeen said:


> The simple fact that we are going to have a champion that isn't another boring generic white guy is enough of a reason in itself for Kofi to be champion. Even if it's for a little bit.


That sounds a bit racist mate. Is it boring generic guys you have a problem with or the time of their skin?


----------



## Prosper

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Nothing Finer said:


> That sounds a bit racist mate. Is it boring generic guys you have a problem with or the time of their skin?


It's not racist. I would just like a little diversity at least 10% of the time. That's not asking for much.


----------



## victorvnv

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nothing Finer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds a bit racist mate. Is it boring generic guys you have a problem with or the time of their skin?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racist. I would just like a little diversity at least 10% of the time. That's not asking for much.
Click to expand...

I am all for having a black champ but at least let it be someone legit like Bobby Lashley. 

Kofi is a joke


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



prosperwithdeen said:


> It's not racist. I would just like a little diversity at least 10% of the time. That's not asking for much.


Neither Seth nor Roman are "Mainstream White" and these two are pretty much the faces of the company since 2014 or so


----------



## Nothing Finer

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



prosperwithdeen said:


> It's not racist. I would just like a little diversity at least 10% of the time. That's not asking for much.


Are you the one guy who enjoyed Jinder Mahal's reign then?


----------



## Clique

Nut Tree said:


> I read these comments and post. And I just see a bunch of lame ass teenagers and adults trying their best to be edgy and anti anything that they don't relate to. Nerds trying to be edgy is so sad. And social media is nothing more than nerds behind computers trying to be popular through messages and lame jokes/opinions.
> 
> None of you guys bring valid points to an argument/debate. Most of the time, you are fishing for someone to agree with your delusional opinions.


Some dudes on here are as fickle as Bryan defines them and they are the hypocrites Jericho labeled them years ago. Some of them sound like McMahon Authority characters talking about what "midcard talents" don't belong in the main event. The majority of FANS are passionately rooting for Kofi in an almost magical way. The people want Kofi to win the big one! In current WWE when it's become more challenging for a true babyface to get over huge, we have white hot gold here with Kofi's organic rise on the RTWM. 

There are superstars who are put at the top of the world by the office and there are superstars who are launched by the fans. Kofi Kingston has been over for a majority of his entire 11 year WWE career. Kofi is a member of the most over faction in the WWE for the last 5 years. Kofi sells tons of merchandise. Kofi has given great performances and created memorable moments. WWE has smartly capitalized on this run having Kofi endure grueling battles against the toughest of obstacles and toppling some of the best talent on the roster. Kofi is exactly where he should be, and at WrestleMania, Kofi should be WWE Champion!


----------



## Prosper

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Nothing Finer said:


> Are you the one guy who enjoyed Jinder Mahal's reign then?


Are you six years old? How could that possibly be your response?


----------



## Death Rider

victorvnv said:


> prosperwithdeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Finer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds a bit racist mate. Is it boring generic guys you have a problem with or the time of their skin?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racist. I would just like a little diversity at least 10% of the time. That's not asking for much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am all for having a black champ but at least let it be someone legit like Bobby Lashley.
> 
> Kofi is a joke
Click to expand...

Yes instead of the guy who can have a good match is over with the crowd, good on the mic and sells ton of merch give it to lashley who all he has is muscles and a good manager. No thanks :lol


----------



## Erik.

I've just had a thought....

Vince is going to put Kofi in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal isn't he!?

And he HAS to win to get his title shot with Bryan..


----------



## Prosper

Supposedly SD Live pulled one of the biggest ratings it has ever pulled since moving to Tuesday nights on the gauntlet night. It's clear that people are invested and want to see Kofi. Kofi's a draw right now whether you all like him or not.

https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...ers-increase-rating-up-kofi-kingston-gauntlet


----------



## iarwain

Someone pointed out on a podcast I was listening to that Bryan refused to go to Saudi Arabia last year, and may again this year. If that's the case, they almost have to take the belt off of him. Presumably that means putting it on Kofi, unless they have someone else in mind, like Kevin Owens.


----------



## Xobeh

Kofi is not winning. It's incredibly idiotic to think he is. This is WWE. They only push certain tones


----------



## reyfan

Hopefully Kofi doesn't get the Ryder treatment, win at Mania then job it the next night, I know it was just the IC title but still..


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109577700006453248Interesting to see how many people commented about Kofi deserving to be #1 on this kayfabe list. Who knows if she tweeted this herself or if management asked her to do it, but it only helps Kofi.


----------



## Erik.

iarwain said:


> Someone pointed out on a podcast I was listening to that Bryan refused to go to Saudi Arabia last year, and may again this year. If that's the case, they almost have to take the belt off of him. Presumably that means putting it on Kofi, unless they have someone else in mind, like Kevin Owens.


Or they just don't book that title on the show?

And instead do a number one contender match or something similar? Like the Saudis care.


----------



## Bland

Erik. said:


> I've just had a thought....
> 
> Vince is going to put Kofi in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal isn't he!?
> 
> And he HAS to win to get his title shot with Bryan..


I can totally see this now, especially with Braun Strowman confirmed for it. By going this close to Mania to announce, they might of well wait to the actual show and announce then. Would be similar to Bryan's WM XXX to in that he had to defeat Triple H to face Orton and Batista. 

Plus, it makes the Andre The Giant Battle Royal that much more meaningful. Plus, If they arent 100% invested in Kofi winning the title, someone else can win the Battle Royal and challenge Bryan like Braun, Big E or even Cena (if he still doesnt have a match).


----------



## Erik.

Bland said:


> I can totally see this now, especially with Braun Strowman confirmed for it. By going this close to Mania to announce, they might of well wait to the actual show and announce then. Would be similar to Bryan's WM XXX to in that he had to defeat Triple H to face Orton and Batista.
> 
> Plus, it makes the Andre The Giant Battle Royal that much more meaningful. Plus, If they arent 100% invested in Kofi winning the title, someone else can win the Battle Royal and challenge Bryan like Braun, Big E or even Cena (if he still doesnt have a match).


The only issue with the theory is that it means Bryan has NO match going into Mania...

I know it's obvious Kofi wins for the story and ends up facing Bryan but if he didn't, Bryan would be left off the Mania card as champion. Whereas at WM30, at least a world title match was still booked (Batista vs. Orton).

I think it could happen though, regardless.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



Donnie said:


> I belong to a minority group lmao and I'm still sick of it. Keep spinning those wheels.
> 
> DX had HHH and HBK, not the same circumstances at fucking all and you know it. Chyna had more singles success than 2 thirds of New Day.
> 
> It would be the equivalent of pushing Big Ass Billy Gun to the main event of WM if we're looking for an appropriate DX comparison.


Why are you so anti-Kofi now when you supported him here?

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76857646-post4.html


----------



## Ace

*Re: I don't get why everyone's behind this Kofi*



BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> Why are you so anti-Kofi now when you supported him here?
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76857646-post4.html


Already explained it, everyone was dead so who cares if a mid to low card got the title

No one had momentum and the product was completely dead.

With the stars back and some life in the product again, I'd rather not have a geek win the title. Better to have him lose, then build him up for a big win at Summerslam. This would be hot shotting it.


----------



## johnbadger

People are behind him because standards are low lets be real 

Look at the Universal Title after Owens, Lesnar reign of terror a guy who doesn't speak , is the equivalent of WWE's version of Hailey's comet, and has been doing the same act for 5 years , Goldberg a guy who can't even wrestle a 5 minute match, and Reigns the most overpushed talent probably ever 

Now lets look at the WWE title after Ambrose, Styles reigns were undermined and sabotaged the man had consecutive losses to James Ellsworth for fucks sake, and in his 2nd title reign he won it overseas and he barely ever main evented when he was champion, Mahal probably the worst world title reign in the history of WWE, Wyatt once again very underwhelming I've always said he's a classic case of a guy who is in the wrong era, and then Orton and Cena were transitional champions 


and now lets look at wreslemania main events the last good main event we had was Cena and Rock number 1 everything else was very predictable


----------



## Jonhern

they spoiled the inevitable, kofi vs bryan confirmed by ad on instagram. 
https://comicbook.com/wwe/2019/03/26/kofi-kingston-wrestlemania-35-wwe-championship-spoiler/


----------

